# Cage of Eden



## Haohmaru (Jan 15, 2009)

Yamada Yoshinobu new manga in Weekly Shonen Magazine


Summary:
Akira and his classmates are on a plane and crashes on an island inhabited by species thought to of been extinct. Some of his classmates are eaten alive some kill others in desperation. Now Akira and a few others survivors are trying to survive what seems to be a horrible nightmare.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 9, 2009)

I made this thread, so I could find it by checking all the threads I've started, but if it was someones elses thread, I wouldn't have found it. That google search is a good idea. I'll keep that in mind for the next time. 

I'm looking forward to more. The art is pretty good in this manga. The writing isn't the best, but it's enjoyable.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice. Didn't even know that thread existed.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 20, 2009)

chapter 3 "Foreign Releases"


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 9, 2009)

Chapter 4 Kakashi Gaiden in ANIME !!


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 26, 2009)

Chapter 5 password


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2009)

This series looks promising


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, what the hell was that peering into the plane :S

And I'm liking this series thus far. 

It's basically like High School of the Dead in the sense that once you take away the basic norms of society and throw relatively normal people in a world with no rules, no boundaries, survival of the fittest type environment, you'll get reactions such what I've read so far.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 27, 2009)

Survival of the fittest in an island with very fit animals


----------



## tgre (Apr 27, 2009)

@CJ: Really? I thought it was leaning towards "Battle Royale" more.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2009)

Are there any ass and titties in this manga or is this shounen version of high school of the dead. Sounds interesting regardless though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 27, 2009)

^Obviously not since it's in a shounen magazine. There are sideboobs and sexy bodyshots though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Survival of the fittest in an island with very fit animals



Was that thing looking into that plane an animal (looks more mythical than extinct)?  

But yeah...pretty much. 


And while it doesn't have the same level of fanservice as High School of the Dead, it sure doesn't skimp on it either....


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2009)

Seems like Jurassic Park but with 400 people stranded on the island. Good stuff, I want more already.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Was that thing looking into that plane an animal (looks more mythical than extinct)?
> 
> But yeah...pretty much.


I don't know how far you've read, but as you can tell by reading the summary, they're extinct animals. I have no idea if those animals really existed or are made up. All I know is that it's NOT an island I want to end up on. 


			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> And while it doesn't have the same level of fanservice as High School of the Dead, it sure doesn't skimp on it either....


It sure doesn't. A lot of boob action and we've already had a naked shot of that stewardess. So if that's what you guys are looking for, this manga has plenty of that as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> I don't know how far you've read, but as you can tell by reading the summary, they're extinct animals. I have no idea if those animals really existed or are made up. All I know is that it's NOT an island I want to end up on.


As for as the scantlation allows which is ch.5. And while each of the animals shown were proven to be previously extinct animals, that last creature at the end of ch.5 look liked something more out of a sci-fi convention, but since I could only see the eyes and claws it's most very well be something extinct. I was just going off first impression in that plane scene.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> As for as the scantlation allows which is ch.5. And while each of the animals shown were proven to be previously extinct animals, that last creature at the end of ch.5 look liked something more out of a sci-fi convention, but since I could only see the eyes and claws it's most very well be something extinct. I was just going off first impression in that plane scene.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its really a giant sloth


----------



## x_danny_x (May 3, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Was that thing looking into that plane an animal (looks more mythical than extinct)?
> 
> But yeah...pretty much.
> 
> ...



that animal was Andrewsarchus, it is extinct and it was the largest mammal predator that ever existed.  It way close to a ton (roughly 2000 pounds) some scientist are saying and it would of dwarf the largest Grizzly Bears.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 3, 2009)

That thought alone almost makes me shit my pants. Akira sure has some big balls on him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2009)

x_danny_x said:


> that animal was Andrewsarchus, it is extinct and it was the largest mammal predator that ever existed.  It way close to a ton (roughly 2000 pounds) some scientist are saying and it would of dwarf the largest Grizzly Bears.



If you mean the anime peering into the plane which was what I was talking about the manga states it's a *Megatherium Americanum* which is more of a giant sloth-like creature with a wickedly long tongue.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 12, 2009)

Chapter 7 Big-shot Baby owes me an apology!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2009)

Hmmh...I wonder what Akira will do from this point on? He's provoked quite a few mentally unstable people who believed that plane was their only hope


----------



## Haohmaru (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, I agree. Just when he thought he did something good, he did quite the opposite. Although I find it weird that they actually think that plane would be able to fly again. Akira has become a leader without him even realizing it.


----------



## Gene (May 13, 2009)

Wait, what? How was the plane their only hope? I assumed the people gave up on it when they evacuated.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 18, 2009)

chapter 8 THIS SONG


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2009)

Wow, so it was Akira's friend who snapped and killed the pilot. I wonder how long he can keep up that cool guy facade. I know he's missing Akira and realizes Akira's the type of person who stays cool no matter the situation and doesn't put up a front like Arita, but he might become a danger to Akira and Co. down the line.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 18, 2009)

Don't Akira and co already know this? They did see the video with Akira's friend stabbing the pilot. Dude can't cope with pressure. This guy is no good.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2009)

^I don't think the video showed the person's face.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 18, 2009)

Hmm I thought it did, but you're right. It just showed the persons arm stabbing the pilot. But seeing as Rion was there, I'm pretty sure she knows Kohei killed the pilot.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 4, 2009)

chapter 9 K-On Soundtrack


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2009)

How convenient that we now see a nearby island. Something tells me that there's more to the story. I doubt they'll make it, especially with that animal lurking about >_>


----------



## Jugger (Jun 4, 2009)

This manga looks cool giant animal that noone can kill that`s really desperate.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 4, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> How convenient that we now see a nearby island. Something tells me that there's more to the story. I doubt they'll make it, especially with that animal lurking about >_>


Also if there's big land animals, what about the ones that live in the sea? Kinda stupid that they didn't comment on that. Especially Mariya.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 14, 2009)

Chapter 10 is out.

WTF is that giant ass munstah from the sea?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh fuck, Cristiano Ronaldo has already started with his faggotry 

Well it's a giant monster from the sea of course


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2009)

Talk about jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire 

They never seem to catch a break xDD


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, but this time they were really naive if you ask me. How the hell do you even think that there won't be any monsters in the sea is beyond me. They're just asking to be eaten.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but this time they were really naive if you ask me. How the hell do you even think that there won't be any monsters in the sea is beyond me. They're just asking to be eaten.



Even though we have quite a few intelligent minds working here, I'm not shocked they made such an oversight into thinking only the confines of the island was warped and not the surrounding area. It also makes me wonder how far this warped world extends. Are they really still on there "version" of earth, but somewhere in a closed space that keeps them from leaving or did they just go back in time or are they in some parallel world? 

My head...it hurts...


----------



## Dimeron (Jun 14, 2009)

Just started reading this manga today and I got to say I liked it. It is like the love child of Lord of the files and lost world.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 14, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Even though we have quite a few intelligent minds working here, I'm not shocked they made such an oversight into thinking only the confines of the island was warped and not the surrounding area. It also makes me wonder how far this warped world extends. Are they really still on there "version" of earth, but somewhere in a closed space that keeps them from leaving or did they just go back in time or are they in some parallel world?
> 
> My head...it hurts...


Well since they're barely of the island, it's logical to think there would be water animals. Even though we don't know what that other islands holds, an intelligent person like Mariya should've made outweight the threads and risks before going in the water. But I guess being hunted by a big animal like that, makes it hard to think rationally. 
I also thought it could be a closed space or a parellel world. Haven't thought further ahead then that.


----------



## bravin_time (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay, new chapter!


*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter made me rage pretty hard, but I am confident that some badass seal or something will come along and give those assholes their comeuppance.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2009)

Ch.12 scantlation is now out.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jul 11, 2009)

bravin_time said:


> Yay, new chapter!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You're right. Its a Basilosaurus.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 11, 2009)

Mukouda and Yoshimoto got what they deserved!

Can't wait to see what the group runs into next.


----------



## Gene (Jul 11, 2009)

lawl it was a mirage the whole time. They got what they deserved. :x


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 12, 2009)

An mirage! 

I knew their asses was about to get eaten when they backstab the others last chapter. They deserve that shit.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 21, 2009)

Damn, Akira has balls of steel standing in front of that rhino like that..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2009)

Ch.14 is now out.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't like this Yarai guy. I hope those monkeys beat the shit out of him


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 14, 2009)

I do like him. He's the mandatory silent bad guy. Those other punks, I do not like. Its beat the crap out of monkeys time.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 15, 2009)

Random Member said:


> I don't like this Yarai guy. I hope those monkeys beat the shit out of him



I love Yarai, dudes an badass, it's his friends that are the d-bags.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 15, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> I love Yarai, dudes an badass, it's his friends that are the d-bags.



Yeah i hope he beats shit out of them and then lets those monkeys it them


----------



## Dark Travis (Aug 29, 2009)

Chapters 15-16 are out

It's just one thing after the other in this manga
Hopefully this thing only wipes out Yarai's flunkies (live Sensei!)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, hell no!!!

How are they going to beat a disease? 

I guess they first have to find the original source, but as for those already infected there must be some kind of remedy. I can't see the main character dying from it, lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 30, 2009)

That so? I really can't remember. Also damn you have one sexy sig. Looks a lot like that Korean artist that does Ux2


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 30, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> That so? I really can't remember. Also damn you have one sexy sig. Looks a lot like that Korean artist that does Ux2






*Spoiler*: __ 



I just took a  look   at the raws again, and it does seem like it was a flower that cured it.






Also you're right about the sig, the girl is from the manhwa Ux2.


----------



## Gene (Sep 7, 2009)

New chapter out.

[Red Hawk] Cage of Eden - Ch. 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, now I'm really curious as to what clue did he get from that Rhino that could possibly a cure for that disease.


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2009)

just started reading this, on chp2 i like it


----------



## Teishou (Oct 19, 2009)

Glad to see you all enjoy this series! I hope you'll continue to keep reading it!


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 19, 2009)

chapter 18 Chapter 15 One Manga finally they've found a cure.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, Akira and Yarai's will to live is pretty damn strong. Even when infected they didn't stop thinking of a way to find a cure, and luckily both of them found it.


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 9, 2009)

Chapter 19

As expected, this was the method of getting rid of those underlings
I'm disappointed that my cute little sensei is not sticking around


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2009)

Pretty interesting chapter but you knew Yarai wasn't going to stick around with the group. I did find it unusual how he said it was Akira's win as if they were in competition or something.


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 15, 2009)

Chapter 20
Hades is proving to be even more of a son a bitch than we already knew
And Akira's situation is even more fucked up now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2009)

Kouhei keeps digging his grave deeper and deeper. Well, I guess technically he's digging other people's graves >_>


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 12, 2009)

this


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 8, 2010)

New chapter was interesting.

Though I think the idea of those two working together right after they were trying to kill each other is pretty hilarious


----------



## Random Member (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been looking forward to Kou and Akira's confrontation for a while now after seeing Kou's change. I hope their alliance against the pack of Cyclotosaurus doesn't last for too long so they can continue what they started.

I'm also interested in what exactly Mariya's noticed about Kou. I hope it isn't anything that tries to justify what Kou's done.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not surprised their was a bit of humanity left in Kou. Sengoku really does have a certain charisma to him and it's why his best friend chose to help him rather than continue his killing spree. Although I don't see anything good happening next week. 

The literal cliff hanger might be a form of repentance for what he's done up until now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, building a country? If anyone could do it, Yarai would be the one. Although, I think we all know what Sengoku's response will be >_>


----------



## Gene (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a feeling Arita was going to split up with them. It'd be pretty awkward if they kept traveling together.


----------



## hehey (Jul 27, 2010)

dude, 36,and 37 are out., and dam, im surprised that there are still that many students left alive.


----------



## Blade (Jul 28, 2010)

This is a very good series.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2010)

That Country is doomed to failure. Miina spotted it and now we have to wait to see what happens to him. And Yarai just had to leave. But why bring up the notion of building a country to Akira then leaving him shortly after?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 30, 2010)

Good chapter. I was wondering what was wrong with the school, and apparently Sengoku found out. 



Flawed Perfection said:


> But why bring up the notion of building a country to Akira then leaving him shortly after?



I think he wants to see what kind of country he can build on his own. Or have him figure out the country he needs to build by himself.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, take down the system Akira!!!

I wonder if Sengoku and Co. eventually move on because those other characters are too indoctrinated into that _school_?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2010)

Scan for ch.40 is now out.


----------



## Dark Travis (Aug 1, 2010)

All hail King Akira!

Take on the ways of the ancient kings and start the "populating" all by himself


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2010)

well he's got his own harem already add a few extra female bodies and he's got a good lead on populating


----------



## Random Member (Aug 1, 2010)

Probably was a mistake letting those teachers go, unless they end up dying somewhere.

I wonder what aftereffects Mina will be suffering from.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2010)

Whatever after effects Mina might suffer from, I hope it's not as bad as Kou's. And once again, Akira's charisma and aura attracts more and more people around him. I too wonder what kind of country he'll end up building 

I'm pretty sure there's at least one girl in that group that doesn't have to worry about being taken advantage of. Can you guess which one?


----------



## Random Member (Aug 1, 2010)

As soon as I saw that panel I thought to myself that she had nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2010)

Even if she was the only remaining girl there, I'm sure most of the guys would have switched teams...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, that was an interesting way to start the chapter. I wonder what eventually led to Akira being in that position? 

I wonder what kind of help those 3 new characters need?

And what exactly might be wrong with Miina?


----------



## Random Member (Aug 4, 2010)

The start of the chapter surprised me a little. Definitely wasn't expecting that. The recent developments with the new characters popping up have me more interested than the stuff with the school/country did.



Flawed Perfection said:


> And what exactly might be wrong with Miina?



Probably had his fine motor skills impaired from the hit, I think.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 4, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> And what exactly might be wrong with Miina?



Contrary to what most fiction shows, blows to the head can be quite damaging


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Contrary to what most fiction shows, blows to the head can be quite damaging



I meant what's the exact diagnosis. Contrary to popular belief, their are medical diagnosis for such injuries...


----------



## Random Member (Aug 9, 2010)

I see some potential HO Nightmare Fuel in those "bears". I'm rooting for 'em too in the fight against those wolves.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2010)

Wolves and Bears and Akira and Co trapped in the middle. Nothing good can come out of it...


----------



## StarFisherX (Aug 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 2
Ohshi- prehistoric pedobears!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2010)

Rion's in quite the predicament while something seems a bit odd about Kotomi...


----------



## Random Member (Aug 13, 2010)

Damn it, Rion!


----------



## Gene (Aug 13, 2010)

lol I was expecting her to get raped by that extra.

Bears are pretty bad too though.


----------



## hehey (Aug 15, 2010)

You just know that Rion heard Sengoku say that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, Sengoku was rather bold with that proclamation regarding Rion


----------



## Random Member (Aug 15, 2010)

Hell yeah, Sengoku! Alpha as fuck!


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Aug 15, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Wow, Sengoku was rather bold with that proclamation regarding Rion



Definitely one of the most manliest moments I have seen in a manga in a long time


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice team up between the wolves and Akira. 
And Kotomi keeps giving me this uneasy feeling with each passing chapter.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahaha that's what you get for calling Tooru ugly. Sweet revenge. Kotomi is a ho. Simple as that. I'm glad she got what was coming.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed. Karma is a bitch, eh Kotomi? ◕ ◡ ◕


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Aug 18, 2010)

Just finished catching up on chapters 43-45.  Sengoku is awesome as usual, especialy page18-19 in chapter 44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2010)

Scan for ch.46 is now out


----------



## Dark Travis (Aug 29, 2010)

Haha...wow.  The queen is crazy (not that I didn't expect it)

Each chapter continues to reinforce what I already knew:
Wolves are awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2010)

I had a feeling Kotomi was the cause of Akira's current situation (at the start of this arc). Her twisted personality is what ultimately did him in.

On the bright side, the wolves helped him realize which traits (he already possessed) would become crucial in building a country.


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 29, 2010)

queen is so insane -- i can't wait to see what tooru does when all this is over.


----------



## alb (Sep 2, 2010)

This manga is so good, im surprised it gets so little attention on these forums


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2010)

Got to give credit to that wolf. It keeps getting an opportunity to showcase it's intelligence and compassion over the last couple of chapters. I wonder how long Akira will be down for? They already have something else to worry about. 

And scars can be cool if they're positioned correctly


----------



## Random Member (Sep 2, 2010)

That was really terrible of Suzuki to treat Sengoku's possible death as a good chance to hook up with Rion. Save for that guy, it was nice to see everyone give the returning leader such a warm welcome.

I'm looking forward to seeing how the seemingly approaching threat is handled by everyone while their leader isn't in the best of shape.



Flawed Perfection said:


> And scars can be cool if they're positioned correctly



Agreed. Tooru's definitely sporting a pretty cool one.


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Sep 3, 2010)

seriously, when i saw the creepy guy saying it'd help him with akagami i had no pity at all

but yeah, surprisingly dull events considering kotomi's death imo

but dem cool scars


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2010)

Felt no pity whatsoever for Ryouichi in that spot. Hopefully, that bird makes a nice meal out of him.

And Maya seems like an interesting character


----------



## Random Member (Sep 10, 2010)

Karma at work again. That giant bird swooping down and snatching up Suzuki was pretty lulzy. 

I take it that a count of the people remaining starting to pop up now doesn't mean anything good. They better call Maya over so she can show her stuff.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a feeling that group # counter at the end of chapter will continue haunting me from now on 

What kind of plan can an injured Akira think of in order to save his group from being picked off?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 19, 2010)

Godspeed, Mariya. Your partner is slightly more frightening than those birds.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2010)

Akira manned up once again and managed to rekindle the fighting spirit of his group. In a situation like that most people would have lost hope.

And now I wonder what's the cause of those latest deaths >__<


----------



## Dark Travis (Sep 25, 2010)

Sengoku,
you are one crazy yet awesome fucker.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 25, 2010)

I guess that's what Shimazu gets for trying to ditch that one chick. Must have been a terribly painful death. With 3-4 people in the group killed off between this and last chapter, I wonder how long before people start to panic even more and make the situation worse.

The method Akira used to get everyone to fight back was some dumb shit but it took balls and he pretty much got +1 to his harem for it. Can't say I'd have been man enough to try it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 25, 2010)

What the hell happened? Some weird stuff happening. Hope it's not another virus or disease. That would suck.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 25, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> What the hell happened? Some weird stuff happening. Hope it's not another virus or disease. That would suck.


Probably the people who got scratched by the scavenger birds are now diseased. Not surprisingly really since they would be incredibly dirty etc.


----------



## Lucius (Sep 25, 2010)

Holy shit. Lost meets Jurassic Park. How on earth did I not read this till now?

And it's no little pussy adventure. Shit seriously hits the fan. That's not normal for a Shounen, is it?

Art could be better but the story is very gripping.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 25, 2010)

BlaZeR said:


> Probably the people who got scratched by the scavenger birds are now diseased. Not surprisingly really since they would be incredibly dirty etc.


Poisonous claws for birds that don't have a good grip. We might be on to something here...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 25, 2010)

Can't believe I forgot about this manga.

Immediately started reading vol. 6, and it has not disappointed.


----------



## ZyX (Sep 25, 2010)

Say it was a disease, it must be one that acts very quickly for the victims not to call for help in the time they started to feel ill.  If not a disease, then I wonder what it may have been.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 25, 2010)

you probably have to get a deep wound for it to kill you outright, explains why everyone is not dying...


----------



## Lucius (Sep 26, 2010)

i think it was some sort of poisonous insect.


----------



## Belgianrofl (Sep 29, 2010)

I do not post much, but I recall it being pointed out that condors eat similarly to vultures, which are scavengers. That first attack could have been to spread this disease and they are just waiting to come pick up the dead bodies.

Also I realize Mariya shot down the whole "they are like vultures" the moment it was brought up, but I still think the concept holds merit.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Oct 8, 2010)

Good chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the condors are coming back for dessert.
What sucks is going back to the base = death (from ticks) and staying in the river = sitting ducks.




Can't wait to see how they get out of this


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2010)

It isn't bad enough that those giant birds are trying to kill them all, but they bring poisonous ticks as well? Things always tend to go from bad to worse for this series.

The proverbial rock and the Hard place will take place next chapter


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 9, 2010)

I am fully willing to bet that the river is deadly dangerous too, and they will find it out the hard way with 4-5 dead. )))


----------



## Lucius (Oct 9, 2010)

this chapter was a wasted opportunity if you know what i mean. 

i still ask myself why only 3-4 people bothered to make some weapons. they need to make more spears, bows and arrows and shit like that. even some slings would do. aimed at the right spot they can cause a lot of pain.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 9, 2010)

Miya getting scared of the tick...


I liked seeing her girlish side.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2010)

Loved the chapter. I knew they would eventually have to find a weak point. But now, I wonder what Akira had thought up in response to the base being covered in those deadly ticks?


----------



## Lucius (Oct 14, 2010)

yeah was a nice chapter. I'm surprised nobody died in the river.

i really like how they work together and their team spirit. it's not like the usual shounen where 1 guy saves the day in the end.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 14, 2010)

Couldn't help but laugh at those birds. The faces some of them made...

That spread with the killed one was awesome.


----------



## 8 (Oct 14, 2010)

they'll be back. 

the only reason i watch this manga is to see people get eaten. the birds better deliver in their next round.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2010)

Never has the phrase "burn it with fire" been more appropriate.
And it's been awhile since we've had a chapter that didn't provide a titillating cliff hanger.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 17, 2010)

Has anyone other then me been wondering how the hell Mariya(sp) keeps his computer charged? Solar charger lol??


----------



## Gene (Oct 17, 2010)

^lawl was about to bring that up. Yeah, I'm thinking either it's solar powered or he's conversing the battery life really carefully.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 17, 2010)

lots of sweet food, animals that shouldn't be there, a battery that defies the laws of physics, people magically disappearing out of a plane?

everything can only be explained one way: they are in Disney Land


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 17, 2010)

I am just waiting for some girl to try and go for a 4-eyed nerd. That is bound to happen at one point.
After all, he is immensely useful almost all the time...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2010)

I always get tense when characters start getting their hopes up about escaping that island. I don't mind unbridled enthusiasm in certain situations as long as it doesn't lower ones guard.

I also like how Mariya is finally getting some well deserved praise. And finally we learn how he manages to continue charging his laptop!!!!!


----------



## hehey (Oct 24, 2010)

That dead body better not have been Eiken.

also, scan group may drop manga due to lack of editors... NOOOOO


----------



## Random Member (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh man, I think Sakuma getting mauled by a Arctodus Simus is some dark humor waiting to happen. Her just happening to announce that she likes bears after the discussion about those beasts set alarms off for me.


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmm.... those eyes of Mariya, when he takes off his glass when standing behind Akira...

I wonder, what will happen if he meets the Hades? (for some reason i'm sure we will meet Hades again soon)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, something's definitely off about that mountain. Could it be something that affect ones senses? It could explain why that person thought Matsuki came back to life.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 4, 2010)

hmm thin air can cause dizziness.

Might this be a sleeping volcano? Then there could be sulfur and other gases, too. That can cause hallucination. But they would normally smell it.

Damn @ the guy that fell. Falling is bad enough but barely surviving it is way worse. At least he managed to warn the group. They will be a bit more careful. But I bet they'll still run into a trap. Let's see how many they loose this time:/


----------



## Random Member (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree about the guy that fell. I like to think that I can usually stomach some grotesque sights but twisted limbs is one of the things that usually get to me no matter how severe or not severe it's being depicted as.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 6, 2010)

I actually like this manga as well, it's a pretty horrific happening to find yourself stranded on a lonesome island with incredibly frighting appearances of prehistoric animals -- though, that's also a major appealing factor if you enjoy the grotesque and diluted aspects -- adds ingenuity to the table.

Anyways, with that being said, it's pretty interesting -- I like it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2010)

Scantlation for Ch.56 is out.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 12, 2010)

I think there was some foot and leg fanservice to be enjoyed during the girls climbing up the slope but the legs were just drawn so weird...

Kind of indifferent towards the cliffhanger. Honestly couldn't care less if it was really Arita or if Akira's just tripping balls.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm guessing there's some kind of hallucinogen permeating the mountain. I can't think of any other explanation.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 13, 2010)

Let's hope that the hallucinogen aspect is true, because I don't necessarily think any revitalizations will be enjoyable.

Same here with the cliffhanger, I just want to know the cause of the lack of breathing etc. seems pretty interesting.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 13, 2010)

I felt like Tooru was on to something with that diagnosis of his, but the points he raised against it made me doubtful.

And then the end to the chapter...just what the hell is going on?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2010)

Damn, who knew that their team unity would come back to bite them on the ass like this? 

The cause of their symptoms still remain to be seen, but they certainly might have held back saying anything in order not to be a burden to everyone else.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 13, 2010)

Such a sad happening, just as they finally saw a glimmer of light in the dark this had to happen.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 13, 2010)

Scarface explained everything pretty good imo. Thin air in combination with an exhausted body caused all of that.

Lungs are not used to the air pressure and can't sustain the brain and muscles with enough oxygen.

Hallucination because of exhaustion is common in mountains, too. People often report of yeti sightings and stuff. They don't usually get physical though. I'm excited how this is being explained. Please nothing supernatural.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 14, 2010)

It's a suspenseful cliffy(well, not so much but still _somewhat_), hopefully everything will be revealed soon.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 17, 2010)

^thanks for the chapter.

They are hallucinating. Those animals can't be real for several reasons. I'm surprised so many are knocked out though and especially at how clear those hallucinations seem to be.

This can't be only fatigue and thin air. There must be some additional cause.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2010)

You've got to be kidding me. They have to face that assortment of predators and the harsh mountain conditions? They definitely must be seeing things because I can't see all those different species grouping together.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 19, 2010)

^I know how he'd get everyone out of their hallucinations 

Sengoku needs to step up and use his strong hand on Rion for some "medical treatment".


----------



## Lucius (Nov 21, 2010)

I was thinking, could a "kick" get you out of a hallucination? Like the stuff in Inception, the feeling to fall or a shock with water. Sengoku already stupidly proved that you could get out with pain.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 21, 2010)

^ I would say so, knowing that a "kick" has similar elements to stupefying, it should be viable.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, it's nice that they found the top of the mountain, but what of Rei and Miina?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2010)

Rei's past with her brother does explain why she was looking out for Miina, but last I checked they were in a pretty perilous situation. Now we have to wait to find out what came of their predicament.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 23, 2010)

At least they reached the top. I'm more interested in what happens next.


----------



## hehey (Nov 24, 2010)

I was wondering when wed see Eiken again, and lol, they are probably in another dimansion or something crazy like that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2010)

Damn, forget a an island, it can't possibly be an entire continent. I can't even imagine what you'd do if that truly ended up being the case. 

And I'm glad their was an explanation given for the hallucinations other than just acute mountain sickness.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 24, 2010)

Now I get a planet of the apes vibe.

Stupid kids didn't look into the sky. It's easy to determine whether you are on earth or not. The actual time they are in however is a different matter..

So it seems Yarai was up there, too. and it also seems he had to fight against something/someone. I'm calling it now: YETIS !!! (well or killer mountain goats)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2010)

Yarai continues to prove why he's the coolest character in the series. *look at the keys in my pocket*

As for Segawa, her memory of her past encounter with Yarai was probably blown out of proportion (or some misunderstanding).


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 30, 2010)

No wonder they call him Fantastic guy. The monster is planning to fight 3 huge animals. Good luck with you set of keys lol


----------



## Kirito (Nov 30, 2010)

Yarai.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2010)

Kurusu really put Yarai in one hell of a predicament 

And so far, I haven't seen anything really disgraceful in Segawa's flashbacks. I think she's over reacting IMO, but I guess we'll get more flashbacks in future chapters. Right now the situation looks pretty bleak.


----------



## Dark Travis (Dec 3, 2010)

Ohshitohshitohshitohshit!

Get up Yarai!


----------



## ZyX (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe Sengoku's group can save them?  Makes you wonder how Yarai would react to being saved by Sengoku.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 5, 2010)

That damn teacher...（ ´,_ゝ`)

Yarai's proven himself to be quite something physically so I wouldn't be surprised if he was on his feet next chapter, even if a little groggy. Whatever the case may be, it's a pretty good time for them to just haul ass.


----------



## ZyX (Dec 5, 2010)

Hate sounding morbid, but I wonder if this scenario will lead to another death in exchange for learning the animals' weakness.


----------



## Survivor19 (Dec 5, 2010)

And that's why sometimes it is better to run away from the start...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2010)

ZyX said:


> Hate sounding morbid, but I wonder if this scenario will lead to another death in exchange for learning the animals' weakness.



If there's a death it won't be Yarai. He's too badass to go out in such a fashion. If he ever dies if it will be in a more memorable way.


----------



## Epik High (Dec 6, 2010)

Yarai's manliness epitomizes badassery, especially with the ability to still knock the fuck out three overgrown and incredibly dangerous prehistorical animals.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice to see some team work in play this chapter. And once again Yarai does some quick thinking analyzing his opponents and finding their weakness. 

*sighs* I knew it had to be a misunderstanding and all over a love letter 


Well, Yarai is a big picture person, so I can understand why she would think Yarai and not Akira well end up saving everyone. In the end, I think those two will be undeniably crucial in saving everyone.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 8, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Nice to see some team work in play this chapter. And once again Yarai does some quick thinking analyzing his opponents and finding their weakness.
> 
> *sighs* I knew it had to be a misunderstanding and all over a love letter
> 
> ...


Yarai is more likely to find a solution to the big problem, but at the same time Akira is more likely to keep a large group of people alive until that point. Yarai's "walk straight into danger" approach gets more and more risky the larger his following becomes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2010)

Scan for ch.65 is out now.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 14, 2010)

Cool, new characters. I think Shouji or at least Kyouko are worth keeping an eye on but Mami obviously caught my attention the most out of them all. Looking forward to what shit her power stirred up. Kind of leaning towards her predicting something that causes a panic and things escalate from there?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2010)

It is kind of interesting how they're introducing a character with supposed precognitive abilities but knowing this series there's probably a logical explanation as to why she's been so accurate with her predictions. 

Oh well, can't wait to see what this new group brings to the table, because I smell some fodder meat being grilled.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 14, 2010)

Man, if you looke at the little prediction panel at the beginning of this manga some even more crazier stuff is set to happen, like we haven't even gotten to the cannibalism yet.

I really want to know what the camera guy is up too..


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 16, 2010)

Sure if all the weird animals weren't enough, there's a girl that has premonitions. I don't know if that's a pro or a con. Though I'm still not convinced she really can. I'm betting there's something else behind this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't buy the whole premonitions bit after reading this chapter. Their was some suspicious glances being exchanged in that group. and the latest murder seems way to orchestrated.


----------



## Epik High (Dec 16, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Sure if all the weird animals weren't enough, there's a girl that has premonitions. I don't know if that's a pro or a con. Though I'm still not convinced she really can. I'm betting there's something else behind this.





Killer Yamato said:


> Don't buy the whole premonitions bit after reading this chapter. Their was some suspicious glances being exchanged in that group. and the latest murder seems way to orchestrated.



It's incredibly suspicious, the glancing and group talk regarding their -- already -- set leader, and how they won't acknowledge anyone else as a potential leader makes it all the more dubious

Anyways, I'm with you two on the fallacious precognitive abilities, there certainly has to be coherent side to it.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 16, 2010)

Obviously the two perverts are making these predictions come true.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 16, 2010)

If that's the case I can't wait to see how things go down once those guys get found out. I'd imagine they may end up dead soon after(though not necessarily murdered by human hands).


----------



## Lucius (Dec 16, 2010)

Predictions are general guesses that are so vague, they must eventually come true or are just very likely to happen under the given circumstances.

She said she saw a bloody W. She however never said what would happen, when it would happen, to who and where. People who easily believe that stuff will then look everywhere for possible connections and eventually find them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks like that Manager is going to get what's coming to her in the end.

However, I still don't trust those other two guys.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks like Nakamura is a bit more suspect than I thought, for different reasons too...

I already didn't see a bright future for those in on the scheme so I'm guessing the others in on it, or the two jerks delivering the messages at least, may meet a similar end to what Mami saw.


----------



## Epik High (Dec 26, 2010)

A new conflict in the happening, doesn't really look good for the crew nor does it look any brighter for the pro-delusional and precognitive abilities group.


----------



## ZyX (Dec 26, 2010)

Ruh roh.   Things don't look so good now.   Will the Main Character step up to the plate and defeat the premonition of what might happen and say he doesn't believe in this fate crap?


Also, uncensored volume version for uncensored nipples when?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like Akira has the devils luck when he ran into Mami in that type of situation. The premonitions however, just went from bad to worse.

And Mariya continues to impress.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm hoping that at the very least Mami can escape that horrible fate. And Zaji didn't exactly put forward the best impression getting one hit KO-'d


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 27, 2010)

i don't know how i would feel if mami joined the main grouup though..those premonitions would drive the story.

but yeah she wont die..if she does wow


----------



## Random Member (Dec 27, 2010)

I had my doubts about Mami's "real" premonitions once they showed the cast dying off back in chappy 68 but now, not so much. I still don't think the casualties will be as precise as in the premonition, for obvious reasons, but it should be interesting to see how accurate she was in the end.

Nakamura's already bit the dust, and I think it's very fitting, considering how stupid she was in inadvertently digging her own grave while trying to save her own hide. I loved how she socked Zaji though and escaped earlier. That's what he gets for underestimating her based on gender.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 27, 2010)

where can I read it online? i can't seem to download it.


----------



## Epik High (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't see why she shouldn't join the main group, obviously there have been slight implications of it, one being the hazardous group members Mami is hanging out with; once they'll break up/die/be found out of several disclosed murders, she'll most likely join the main crew - with an invitation - if anything.

Anyways, Mami's precognitive abilities seems to be as real as I can conclude thus far - the story's getting pretty intense.


----------



## Gene (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, awesome. Red Hawk is on a roll here.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow that was fast. I'm... so happy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2010)

Predictable yet satisfying rescue on the part of Akira. The rest of Mami's group had a karmic debt to pay and those creatures were the debt collectors.


----------



## Lucius (Dec 28, 2010)

Karma island would be a fitting name for that place.


----------



## ZyX (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah the Bermuda Triangle sounds good right about now.

Still waiting for Akira to make a big speech about how you are in control of your life and shouldn't let premonitions stop you from trying or something like that.  Maybe Touma should help him practice his speeches.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 31, 2010)

still if she joins the group the premonitions will get annoying.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 1, 2011)

It looks like Mariya still doesn't believe? Mami's ability is a little iffy but has already proven that it can be exactly spot on already, so I'm wondering what'll come of having Mariya be suspicious of her.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 1, 2011)

great it does not seem she will be with them for long.


----------



## Muk (Jan 1, 2011)

woot finally caught up to it 

marathon reading some 30 or so chapters 

wonder what mami saw ounce again

and seeing that entire continent was pretty harsh


----------



## ZyX (Jan 1, 2011)

I wonder what Akira could possibly might do to cause him to make such a face to Mami.  Maybe it's a result of Mami doing something intentional or unintentional to unintentionally cause Akira to make "that face".


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2011)

Akira basically gave a big middle finger to fate by saving Mami. However, her premonitions have been legitimized to an extent. I just wonder what her latest vision about Akira means...


----------



## Epik High (Jan 1, 2011)

I love it how Mariya is pretty interested in her so-called precognitive abilities, his fascination skyrocketed by now -- anyways, pretty nice chapter, a nice effectual talk about changeable fate was implemented nicely as well.


----------



## ZyX (Jan 2, 2011)

Well if anything, Mariya bases things on science and so would feel that anything can be explained with such.  It's no surprise that he'd want to figure out what is going on with a logical explanation.  All (most) the "surprises" in the manga so far have been explained with such and the precognitive abilities should at least be explained some more.


----------



## Epik High (Jan 2, 2011)

I wasn't implying that his seek for knowledge was bizarre in any particular way nor was I stupefied by such a thing; I figured out the reason in regards to why he was particularly interested a while ago, no surprises there.

I just love the fact that he's actually interested in it, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 13, 2011)

My,My just what was Maya doing to herself there:


Grabbing her own Boob and Blushing.


----------



## Dark Travis (Jan 13, 2011)

^She has an itch

Mariya is quite popular, huh.  Even without that little scheme of those 3 girls, he'd still be first place (unless they voted for someone else)

and LOL at Suzuki not even getting a vote from his own girlfriend


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2011)

Just loving how the popularity contest caused some second guessing and paranoia among members of both genders. Well, I guess we know whose the other person who voted for Rion


----------



## Epik High (Jan 13, 2011)

From just one popularity contest they're all so curious, well at least the "like" factor has come into play now, however annoying it might be.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm just interested in the discord within the group this is bound to cause.


----------



## Gene (Jan 14, 2011)

Nobody voted for Miya? What's wrong with these kids?


----------



## Dark Travis (Jan 14, 2011)

I certainly hope we get to see who voted for who eventually

What's gotten me curious is that there seems to be a vote missing from each side
(10 guys, 9 votes)
(15 girls + 1 pseudo-girl, 15 votes)


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 14, 2011)

Zaji getting it in woot woot!


----------



## Dark Travis (Jan 14, 2011)

Whoops!  Just noticed that there isn't a missing vote on the girls side.  It's for blank and is easily missed cause it practically merges with the panel border.
It also appears that there might be another entry underneath the last one on the boys side and can barely just be seen.


My guess on who voted who:
(*Bold* are confirmed)
(Other is a non-main character that could be anyone but doesn't matter who exactly)

*Queen of the Night (Boys side)*
Rion - *Sengoku*, Suzuki, Hikime
Kanako - *Zaji*, Mariya
Sakuma - Yamaguchi, Tooru (didn't know where to put him so here seemed good)
Miina - Other
Mami - Other
Hidden entry: Hatsuse - Murayama

*Ijuuin-kun (Girls side)*
Mariya - Mirei, *Kako*, *Imazono*, *Kanna*, Other x 2
Sengoku - *Sakuma*, Miina (can easily switch with Rion or Mami)
Tooru - Other
Yamaguchi - Other
Blank - *Rei*, Rion, Mami, Kanako, Maya, Other

Yeah, that's right.  I believe a majority of blank is made up of Sengoku harem members.  No other reason to explain why he got so few votes, either too shy or too considerate of Rion.


----------



## hehey (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok, after that ending that dude is definitely a dead man walking.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 19, 2011)

^If you mean Hikime then I'm with you. I also agree with Lucius; Karma Island would be a fitting name.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2011)

While I was surprised Zaji came right out and admitted his feelings, the response was pretty predictable. 

And looks like someone might have their sights on Akira and I don't mean Yuki and it's for a much darker purpose...

In other words, that _person's_ chance of dying has increased.


----------



## Epik High (Jan 20, 2011)

Jealousy at such a place? Talk about retarded priorities, in any case I thought (still think) this popularity contest just keeps turning into shit.

I feel bad for Zaji though, such an earnest and sporadic confession, it was saddening to see that he got rejected.


----------



## Ender (Jan 20, 2011)

poor Zaji    dont give up son


----------



## mumyoryu (Jan 21, 2011)

Bye Zaji, was nice knowing you.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 21, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> Zaji getting it in woot woot!



I cursed Zaji  !

I hope he doesn't die.


----------



## Goom (Jan 27, 2011)

Zaji isn't going to die.  I just can't see it happening since hes a main part of the group along with sengoku, kanako, rion and the short glasses kid.


----------



## Ender (Jan 29, 2011)

go Zaji  Win over her heart


----------



## Epik High (Jan 29, 2011)

Zaji can win over anything >_>


----------



## Random Member (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh wow, Zaji sure has his work cut out for him. I can just barely imagine what the fuck that was that kidnapped Kanako.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2011)

Hikime really gives me an uneasy feeling. I don't know exactly what he's plotting or if he's waiting for the perfect opportunity but it probably won't be long before him and Akira come to a head.

In the mean time it's Zaji's turn to save his woman


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like that creature wants to mate with omori, cant blame him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2011)

It's been a while since I've seen Mariya be this cold. I can understand his position from a benefits/risk angle but you can't just reason these kind of things out when it's a close friend and comrade who has been abducted. 

They are up against not only a powerful creature but a highly intelligent one. That most definitely would scare most people. Hopefully Akira can quell things down,. because Zazji just might beat the living daylight out of Mariya at this rate.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 3, 2011)

That shit looks like a prehistoric caveman fused with a monkey and a gorrila, was pretty weird seein how it was panting so severely seeing all those girls


----------



## Gene (Feb 3, 2011)

Goddamn, that animal is insane. I actually goggled it to see if it was real and I'm still surprised. Looks way scarier in the manga though.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 3, 2011)

it obviously wants to mate...so looks like zaji really is going to have to fight for his girl.


----------



## Epik High (Feb 5, 2011)

Zaji's manliness has been shown.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 5, 2011)

More profile pages and encyclopedia entries from Volume 2's extras for anyone interested.


----------



## Survivor19 (Feb 6, 2011)

> Zaji's manliness has been shown.


Proclamations and threats of physical violence to those weaker then you are not signs of manliness... or are they?


----------



## Epik High (Feb 9, 2011)

Survivor19 said:


> Proclamations and threats of physical violence to those weaker then you are not signs of manliness... or are they?



Only manly men can certify that.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 9, 2011)

Volume 3's extras.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 12, 2011)

Mariya got swole faced...how could they let that happen to the brains of their operation!


----------



## Random Member (Feb 12, 2011)

I felt bad for Mariya. He may have deserved to be yelled at (even if I thought he wasn't exactly wrong in what he was thinking), especially by Zaji, but the latter went too far.

And page 19 was disgusting. Just when I was thinking that baby whateverthehell its called was cute while it was asleep.


----------



## Survivor19 (Feb 12, 2011)

Going in the dark of the night
Through the forrest filled by deadly predators
With one companion a bit unstable, hot-headed and emotionally disturbed
With another companion harboring dark thoughts
To oppose a foe they have no means of defending against or harming
What could possibly go wrong, Akira-kun?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 12, 2011)

when you think about it akira's group is pretty big but there are a lot more people on this island/continent who have not been found by a powerful group...and are basically scrapping for their lives almost by themselves.

i hope the new girl is able to survive.

i hope we can see the camera guy after this arc too.


----------



## Muk (Feb 12, 2011)

Random Member said:


> I felt bad for Mariya. He may have deserved to be yelled at (even if I thought he wasn't exactly wrong in what he was thinking), especially by Zaji, but the latter went too far.
> 
> And page 19 was disgusting. Just when I was thinking that baby whateverthehell its called was cute while it was asleep.


i was wondering why they showed us a baby


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2011)

I sure don't like that look on Hikime's face when he agreed to go with Akira and Zaji. Hopefully, if anyone has to get axxed it will be him. I also can't believe those animals are using the captives as mere toys for her children to play with and dismantle


----------



## Ender (Feb 12, 2011)

creepy ape is creepy  go zaji go!!


----------



## Random Member (Feb 20, 2011)

Another volume of extras for those interested.


----------



## Ender (Feb 23, 2011)

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 




NO ZAJI  BE WRONG PSYCHIC GIRL!!


----------



## Drakor (Feb 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Those damn things were having a conversation while tossing the dead Sabretooth around...I also hope Zaji doesn't die


----------



## Ender (Feb 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I would RLY RLY RLY RLY not look forward to reading this manga if he did


----------



## Random Member (Feb 23, 2011)

On another note, psychic girl has been wrong before so I don't see why it wouldn't be the case here, considering who it's concerning. I guess he isn't exactly _all that_ important to story progression but I just can't see him being offed, so I'll actually be surprised if he gets the boot.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 23, 2011)

According to some guys in the mangafafox spoiler thread 



*Spoiler*: _don't click if you don't want to be spoiled_ 



Zaiji dies or at least gone missing.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 23, 2011)

Mandom said:


> According to some guys in the mangafafox spoiler thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Punpun (Feb 23, 2011)

I sligthy edited my post...


----------



## Random Member (Feb 23, 2011)

Mandom said:


> According to some guys in the mangafafox spoiler thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





That means there's hope!


----------



## mumyoryu (Feb 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _beware, spoiler ahoy_ 



Pretty sure he dies, he drops off a cliff lol. Its not a gruesome death in any way though. He goes out kinda like Roy Focker does in Macross

Also wtf at Zaji being 15 . I thought for sure hed be at least 18. Someone doing construction work and smoking a cig doesnt really come off as 15 lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm hoping Mami says something. If they have a heads up on the premonition then they might be able to do something to prevent it.

Her premonitions have been shown to be off but only in the sense that they have been altered.


----------



## Ender (Feb 23, 2011)

edit: I've just read volume 10 and by read i mean go through the raws and see what stories the pics tell me. and 
*Spoiler*: __ 




i refuse to believe hes dead till i see him dead


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2011)

Great showing by Mariya this chapter. It was a very impulsive act but I don't blame him for going in and trying to save a friend despite it being a disadvantageous situation.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I will try dis manga......


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _raw spoilers_ 




Just read the raws......Zaji


----------



## Kirito (Mar 16, 2011)

but like i always say, no body no corpse unless word of god. so yes I BELIEVE.


----------



## hehey (Mar 24, 2011)

that mother fucker!!!, unless Saji shows up teh next second i cant see how Sengoku gets out of this.


----------



## Survivor19 (Mar 24, 2011)

Karming death incoming in the next two-three chapters.


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 24, 2011)

Huh...I wonder who those monkeys encountered earlier to make them aggressive toward humans. It could have been Yarai but it could also have been someone that was part of camera-guy's group


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 24, 2011)

I was curious to see when this guy was going to act.. hope sengoku remembers what happen so that they can get rid of hikime after all that.. and I get the feeling that the guy this girl like is Yarai


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2011)

I knew Hikimi would use this opportunity to attack Sengoku, but didn't know how he planned to do so...I guess we know now. And in doing that he probably signed his own death warrant. 

The series doesn't look to kindly to those who do harm to the protagonists


----------



## Drakor (Apr 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lmao what the hell, are they really saying those weird trees work as a repellent and kill flies and will keep even the monkeys away?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Pretty awesome manga...


----------



## Lucius (Apr 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



black fog is probably smoke. i hope it's some kind of ancient marijuana. Would be cool to see stoned monkeys.


----------



## Survivor19 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hm
So, the only casuality would be that Kendo guy, i suppose.
Also, possibly Zaji. Can't have an oracle being mistaken, i think.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, can't see Hikime surviving this. If he does, he'll still be in some deep shit.



Lucius said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> black fog is probably smoke. i hope it's some kind of ancient marijuana. Would be cool to see stoned monkeys.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2011)

The ominous Black fog and those dead bugs has me wondering what's going on. It could possibly be their only way out of their current predicament.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 4, 2011)

Lucius said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> black fog is probably smoke. i hope it's some kind of ancient marijuana. Would be cool to see stoned monkeys.



*Spoiler*: __ 




You might be on to something here...weed smoke can kill mosquitos and those big bugs look awfully similar


----------



## Drakor (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Such a shame Zaji will probably die, but at least he did it saving the girl he liked and had no regret. A little tragedy after surviving a disaster should toughen up some bonds especially since that little betrayal by Hikime


----------



## Lucius (Apr 7, 2011)

well close enough.. i was wishing for something like that though:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2011)

Sengoku once again puts on his superman cape an attempts to carry 3 people away from the poisonous smoke.  

While I do like Sengoku, I can understand why some people might not like him. He has a certain charisma that will attract a group of people, he's very dependable and selfless almost to a fault, but he puts himself in too many dangerous situations and if he ever died, that group of survivors would almost have a hard time surviving after such a mental and emotional blow. Hikime might be a douche bag with ulterior motives, but he probably see certain problems with Sengoku being such a dominant figure in a group because if you want to take out an enemy, you cut off the head.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2011)

Am I missing something? I can't seem to find the DL link only the online reader link...


----------



## Dark Travis (Apr 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No...
ZAJIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!

Also, will the real Miina please stand up.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 9, 2011)

ZAJI,  NOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## hehey (Apr 9, 2011)

hey look its Eiken, hes alive!!!


----------



## BlaZeR (Apr 9, 2011)

ARGH, this chapter got way too emotional for my liking.


----------



## Ender (Apr 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I REFUSE TO BELIEVE TILL I SEE A BODY


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2011)

And yet Hikime's alive...wth 

Well, at least we got to meet the other group that went through the path ahead of Sengoku.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 9, 2011)

Hikime would be very vital to the team as far as fighting ability goes...I'm surprised Sengoku can silence a matter like that instantly, speaks just how much of a leader he is.


----------



## Survivor19 (Apr 10, 2011)

It's good that we've finally seen the photographer's group.
Too bad for Z. On the other hand, Hail the oracle!


----------



## Lucius (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 10, 2011)

I just ended the arc with that girl-boy ..it sucked ..hopefully the manga gets better than this.


----------



## 8 (Apr 10, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I just ended the arc with that girl-boy ..it sucked ..hopefully the manga gets better than this.


that must be the worst part of the manga. at that point i dropped it for months. but i guess from there on it can only get better.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah. I dropped this manga for awhile. At least Zaji went out like a boss. New characters look interesting.


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2011)

interesting...lots of fan service if everyone wasn't so sad   hmm...interesting developments...


----------



## hehey (Apr 14, 2011)

I need to see a corpse before i believe Zaji is dead.

Anyway, DONT DO IT EIKEN!!!! dont go into the tower... ITS A TRAP!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2011)

Glad to see that Zaji's apparent death hasn't gone to waste, since even Mariya is changing. And now I want to know more about that man made structure and its purpose.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 15, 2011)

Finally something is going on. The introduction of the new structure has definitely gotten my attention. Could it possibly be from the previous group who crashed? Or maybe the island was truly man-made. Definitely looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Lucius (Apr 15, 2011)

At first I thought it was some kind of transmitting station but it seems to be made of stone. That means probably made by not very advanced human.. best case scenario some kind of shrine, worst case scenario a place for ritual sacrifices.


----------



## Survivor19 (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks to me like the two groups will meet really soon.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like a claw buried to me, maybe a prehistoric animal that perished. Could explain why these animals are so much more evolved than dinosaurs if those towers control the environment


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Apr 19, 2011)

It looks more like the top half of a dinosaur skull. The hole on the side being where is the nose would be.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2011)

Damn, the second discovery does make it look like one giant object (skeleton?)
Then again the carvings really do look man made.


----------



## hehey (Apr 20, 2011)

This needs an anime.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 20, 2011)

I totally thought it was a wing or something. Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2011)

I completely forgot their was a real heiress on board the flight. Well, I guess Miina having amnesia does make things much more convenient down the line for this series.

And I guess it isn't coincidence in who has survived thus far. Each of the characters seem to have some unique traits that have enabled them to stand out as pointed out early this chapter.

I do wonder what happened to the group that came for Sengoku's :S


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2011)

Going to be interesting to see how they explain away how groups of people could simply vanish in such a short amount of time. 

Plus, I wonder why Mariya is so hung up about the drawings. Something most be peculiar about them for him to notice.


----------



## Ender (May 13, 2011)

my guess is the order of the drawings (compared to the order of appearance in the manga, or it's exactly the same, which is just as weird) is off or there's a creature that they haven't encountered drawn in there.

and i'm guess there's some kinda building nearby, with a trap door or something, and its underground 

damn  we finally get a Rion x Akira moment and this shit happens ...


----------



## Golden Witch (May 13, 2011)

Miina's Sketchbook is making me curious especially due to Mariya mentions there is something with it.
Perhaps that Sketchbook made them reality?Farfetched I know but there is defo something up with it.

I also wonder whatever happened to Teacher Kokonoe.


----------



## stream (May 13, 2011)

Wondered the same thing about the sketchbook. It is a bit corny, though.

But things are happening, I am glad of it. As far as I am concerned, the whole "creating a country" and "what is a good leader" things are distractions from the main interesting questions, such as "WTF this place?"

And now that Rion of all people has disappeared, we know we will know soon about the cause of the disappearances


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 13, 2011)

This island is pretty mysterious.

I'm guessing the rich girl drew the creatures before anyone had seen them.


----------



## Random Member (May 13, 2011)

Like -Ender-, I was sort of thinking they groups may have got side-tracked by some kind of entrance leading elsewhere.

In regards to the sketchbook, I personally don't think it's a case of the girl having drawn the animals before anyone has seen them. It could just be me being slow on the uptake but I can't see anything suggesting Mariya would be able to pick up on that from those drawings. I myself have nothing in mind though.


----------



## Dark Travis (May 13, 2011)

Only just last chapter we learned that Narumi twins supposedly have esper powers that allow them to tell if the other one is in trouble.

And now one of those twins has gone missing.  I wonder if that will become key to finding them.


----------



## Ender (May 15, 2011)

its over  
*Spoiler*: __ 



they're canon  and nothing's stopping that


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2011)

Cute backstory between Akira and Rion. It wasn't terribly original as far as childhood promises go, but cute nonetheless.


----------



## stream (May 15, 2011)

Cute... But what I am thinking is "one chapter wasted to keep the cliffhanger".

And anyway Akira and Rion have been canon for so long it's not even funny.


----------



## Zabuza (May 15, 2011)

Lol I should have picked this manga a long time ago. I've read 87 chapters in like 3 hours though XD
I like the story and some of the characters, even though I felt bad when Zaji died 
My favourite girl is Sakuma Yuki by the way.
That childhood love seems too exagerated in my opinion. For both sides.


----------



## stream (May 16, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> [...] even though I felt bad when Zaji *disappeared without leaving a body*



Fixed for you


----------



## Ender (May 16, 2011)

damn right stream


----------



## Survivor19 (May 16, 2011)

Seems like someone is still in denial...


----------



## Zabuza (May 17, 2011)

I'd love to see Zaji back but that is very unlikely to happen sadly


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Woot thank you


----------



## Gene (May 22, 2011)

So speculations? I'm guessing they all fell into a crack of some sort.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2011)

Mariya's got some seriously explaining to do because from the pieces of information we've gathered, something is essentially swallowing up people and it's not a living thing. It feels like the shadow is very huge in solving the puzzle but I can't figure out exactly what might be the cause.


----------



## Drakor (May 22, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb, and say when you're by the claw/wing at a certain time(noon?) inside the shadow of that obelisk, it warps you to another obelisk's shadow. 

If I'm right... those two girls in the shadow will vanish next


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 22, 2011)

Cool.

A warp pad.


----------



## stream (May 23, 2011)

Miyauchi seemed to suspect something, when she came back... Then she disappears!

A big shadow from the sky? If we assume it is not an animal, what then? UFO??  

In any case, there should be a big reveal soon. I will be very disappointed if it is just a large bird.


----------



## Survivor19 (May 24, 2011)

> A big shadow from the sky? If we assume it is not an animal, what then? UFO??


I think that's the wabe. You heard it.
No Bandersnatches involved at all, no sir.


----------



## Lucius (May 24, 2011)

sounds like some kind of quicksand to me and the marker indicates where it'll pull in ppl next.

the shadow and stuff don't add up though. it's must be daytime dependent where the "hole" is.


----------



## stream (May 27, 2011)

Lucius said:


> sounds like some kind of quicksand to me and the marker indicates where it'll pull in ppl next.
> 
> the shadow and stuff don't add up though. it's must be daytime dependent where the "hole" is.



Ah. Oh. Congratulations, you had it pretty much nailed!

So the shadow X marks the spot? Damn. I was sure that we would have some answers, but this only asks more questions. I assume that this will somehow be mechanical, with no obvious machinery, so that nothing will give away who or what could have built it. 

...So what was strange about the sketch book? Probably unrelated.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2011)

I didn't think the cause would be one that was man made. A giant trap door definitely caught me off guard.


----------



## Drakor (May 27, 2011)

Wow, that trap door gimmick was a perfect scenario. Lets hope they keep mysteries in this manga up to par like this, the only other was the berries which made them sick


----------



## Scud (May 27, 2011)

I gotta give it to the writers, they had me there. I thought for sure when they started searching the ground and sectioning off that area that it was quicksand or something. I'm hoping there will be some information about this "continent" down there and not just big ass animals.


----------



## Zabuza (May 27, 2011)

This was a very good chapter. I could never guess they would find a trap like that, but I knew it would have to be something really unthinkable to explain the sudden disappearances.

I can't wait for the enxtweek, more to know if everyone is ok.(probably one or two fodders will die though I guess)


----------



## Lupin (May 28, 2011)

Interesting. It was a very large trapdoor. This has definitely caught my attention. Such a large trapdoor was definitely made by something civilized. Hopefully we'll see more than just beasts in the future chapters.


----------



## Survivor19 (May 29, 2011)

And inside, there are rows and rows of giant spikes, corpses and pool of blood.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2011)

About time Eiken's group met up with Akira's. Now we have a whole new set of issues with one of the most pressing being why are those traps needed and perhaps their protecting something rather than someone.


----------



## stream (May 30, 2011)

It looks like the adult man might actually survive. He is unlovable and cowardly, so he can stay in the group without threatening Akira's alpha position.


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2011)

This promises to be really interesting. I want to know what is hiding under that trap as well.
I can only really predict that there is so messed Extra Terrestrial thing going on around here to explain the fact they ended up in a planet like this.

I can't really consider it our Planet. It just doesn't make sense.

For some reason this manga reminds me of Jurassic Park combined with Predator.


----------



## stream (Jun 7, 2011)

Oooh boy. A whole lot of things just changed in this one. Forget about going back into the past. Forget about alternate worlds. This looks like plain ol' our world.


----------



## Survivor19 (Jun 7, 2011)

> Forget about alternate worlds. This looks like plain ol' our world.


That's what they said. But the logic behind that conclusion isn't solid.
Oh well. Here is to their second attempt. I wonder, how soon the island syndrome kicks in?


----------



## Drakor (Jun 7, 2011)

I was about to think the mountain was an inactive volcano but if that island's mountain is man-made...crash landed into a test site?


----------



## PerfectFlaw (Jun 7, 2011)

It's also possible that whoever is responsible for creating this environment purposely brought the plane there for some kind of test/game. The manga already made a point of mentioning that there are many talented individuals on the island, which makes me think that for the most part they were chosen to be there.

Although what the point of all of this trouble is is anybody's guess.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2011)

Yarai just blew my mind when he stated that the mountain itself is man made. I'm not even sure what to deduce from that.


----------



## Amekage (Jun 12, 2011)

I DID NOT SEE THAT COMING, WHATEVER THE FUCK THAT WAS.

Also, does it bother anybody else how much of a Gary Stu Yarai is? Stoic badass loner who beats up animals several times his size, knows everything about everything, is completely jacked, and has his teacher swooning over him. It's gotten to the point where my suspension of disbelief is holding the "uncharted prehistoric animal island" thing better than this guy being a 14-year-old.


----------



## Dark Travis (Jun 12, 2011)

Sensei is just too cute.
Despite his high intelligence, Yarai made the mistake of assuming that just because someone went to college, that they'll have a wide knowledge in many areas.  I sure as heck didn't know about man-made mountains.

Rion, where exactly is your line of vision pointing to?

And that ending.  Weird, mysterious and positively creepy all in one.  A good sign of interesting things to come for sure.


----------



## stream (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, that was disgusting. About the bird, I am certain it is just imitating like a parrot...

I change my previous statement about the director. He is quite obviously going to die soon.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 12, 2011)

I just lost my willingness to keep reading this.


----------



## Lucius (Jun 12, 2011)

Shit those bird things can talk? It's probably the same thing Parrots do. They hear the sound and replicate it. The only thing to it: they have to hear it a lot of times.

I actually live right next to a few man made mountains. They are fairly common in Germany. All of them were created after the second world war with the debris of the houses that were destroyed by the bombings. None of them is that high though.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty awesome way to end a "Beach episode" chapter .


----------



## mumyoryu (Jun 12, 2011)

Just when things start to get peaceful, some asshole birds have to ruin the party...again . Hope they dump some of these bastards in the trap hole


----------



## Survivor19 (Jun 13, 2011)

I laughed when i saw.
Guess that shows i am not the good person i thought i am...


----------



## Drakor (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn, someone is going to die out there because those birds are going to use the few words they've learned to lure them out of the fences. They're probably the ancestors of the parrot, reminds me of how huskey's can learn to talk if taught well, kinda like that one called Mishka.


----------



## Raptor (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't get the image of the poo out of my mind.  Disturbing.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jun 14, 2011)

O goodness... Just read this manga in 3 days... Good read so far. Very reminiscent of Lost/Battle Royale/Twilight Zone.

Interesting how Yarai's ended up at the beach.

And yes... the poo was gross.  New arc enemy!  I wonder if they'll utilize the traps to their advantage...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2011)

Hmmh...It was rather unusual to see Yarai smiling. That teacher certainly has quite the effect on him 

Saki has reason to worry.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jun 18, 2011)

Chapter 93 by RHS

As soon as I heard "Help me" I was like "GG SON", but no, Suzuki lives again.

And 3 species come back... I'm sure things will turn out ok, but dang... grim future ahead?


----------



## Ender (Jun 18, 2011)

holy crap...how r they gonna get throug this


----------



## Drakor (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey guys lets call up the boys its a feeeeeding frenzy 

I'm hoping Yarai's group manages to reach them or spark something that'll help them out


----------



## Random Member (Jun 18, 2011)

My first time seeing a Propleopus. Had no idea there were such nasty kinds of kangaroo out there, or at least used to be.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, who would have thought that moving to a barren location without any food source would attract so many different predators. It's as if their base is a glorified McDonalds for all those predatory species.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe the other animals will start fighting each other...and they can make a run for it.


----------



## Gene (Jun 18, 2011)

Giant birds, man-eating kangaroos, saber-tooths. Shit is getting insane all of a sudden.


----------



## Survivor19 (Jun 18, 2011)

> It's as if their base is a glorified McDonalds for all those predatory species.


Because it is.
Boys are hamburgers and girls are cheeseburgers.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 19, 2011)

they still have those traps....


----------



## Lupin (Jun 19, 2011)

They'll escape, they always do .


----------



## Survivor19 (Jun 26, 2011)

Running is not an option. After all, what would be point in "setting a base" then?


----------



## Drakor (Jun 26, 2011)

I understand they wish to make use of the man made traps, and learn the mysteries of that place but making a base with such little natural resources and a huge lack of territorial advantage doesn't help.

I'm curious as to how they will fend them off without needing to create bonfires all the time. Maybe if they had that poisonous plant...but it's so far away it isn't possible anymore


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice quick thinking on his feet by Sengoku. It was good to see Zaji again as well. Not sure how they those three can hold off does kangaroos. They might think up of something or get lucky and hurt one and the rest retreat. Very interested how thing will turn out next chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2011)

Sengoku seemed to have strengthened his resolution to live and protect everyone but after having the group sustaining so many injuries just how do they plan to defend themselves against those returning Kangaroos?


----------



## Lucius (Jun 26, 2011)

So.. what could the secret be? There is a tower surrounded by several trap doors. In the trap doors are a lot of skeletons of animals. It seems the traps weren't there to catch the enemy for further use but instead to keep them away from the tower.

Why would you want to keep animals way from a tower? Because you have to stay/work there for a quite a while?

Egyptian obelisks were the symbol of the connection between worlds and often placed in front of entrances to temples/building.

My guess is that there is a hidden door somewhere nearby.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would have though that 3 different kind of animal going for the same meal would end up fighting each other but they didn't... anyway I think they should go in that underground tunel near the tower and see what's there ..it's probably safer than outside with all those beast...they just have to bring lots of food and water


----------



## rhino25 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome manga!

That young girl who lost her memory is very suspicious...

Mariya noticed something off with her sketchbook. The knot was overly tight like maybe she brought it with her instead of drawing animals she'd seen since arriving? The inside pages were awfully clean compared to the filthy exterior. Plus, she called out the creature's name 'Titanis' before Mariya could. My guess is she knows all about this place. Maybe her pops is the one who created that island ala Jurrassic Park style. But this manga has kept me guessing so far, so I'm probably reaching!


----------



## mumyoryu (Jul 25, 2011)

Ch95 came out a few days ago at MangaFox, by Akatsuki Scans...not as clean as RHS' but hell its been a while since the last chap


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Guessing realMiina's dad is part of the company that has to do with the island, and has been there before or something, she just doesnt remember it (or just pretending to have amnesia, lol)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 25, 2011)

So the sabre tooth can swim too, that's not fair.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish the scan was cleaner. I can't see the gore in detail.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

If that was true about the real Miina, then how the fuck will they pay for all the dead people?


----------



## Destin (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone with enough money to create the island the way it is and of that magnitude, would generally have enough money to cover a lot of things up.  It reminds me of the movie RoboCop 2 where the Omni Consumer Products (OCP) president could just walk away after all that happened and pay off whatever despite Cain killing a lot of people.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 26, 2011)

Bubi said:


> So the sabre tooth can swim too, that's not fair.



I was saying that shit too when I saw it...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Hikime, every man has his day...but that looked like it was one gory and painful ass death. Author is finally getting getting the balls to eviscerate the cast like those animals of old would do


----------



## stream (Jul 26, 2011)

Bubi said:


> So the sabre tooth can swim too, that's not fair.



Yeah, in Ice Age the sabretooth is unable to swim. I call bullshit.


----------



## Destin (Jul 26, 2011)

Ice Age isn't the most reliable source of of facts. 
Tigers do swim though; though that doesn't always mean the saber tooth tiger did as well.  After all, one reason they swim is to keep cool and in Ice Age, keeping icy cold isn't something one wanted to do.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

The reason Saber couldn't swim was because of its unusually heavy bones that supplemented killing power against the woolly mammoths of the time.

I also call bullshit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2011)

Shit just started to read this 3 days ago and already caught up with it. It?s a really cool manga (though some things are weird like this tiger swimming) and with all this human made stuff and extinct animals it reminds me a little of Jurassic Park


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2011)

With all that blood I want to say that Hikime is dead but I hate confirming deaths for characters when it supposedly happens off screen. 

And the mysteries surrounding Miina continue to build...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 28, 2011)

It would be amazing if he survived. I mean he would have to fight off a sabretooth tiger with a wooden stick. I think he just wanted to "save face" for the character. It would not be too appealing for a character to change his ways and heroically save someone and just get brutally eaten on panel. It also adds affect to have a huge bloody puddle found with his keepsake in it. I just hope we don't see his corpse in any way or form.

I think with this arc, the author may be taking the gloves and shrinking down the main group, maybe.


----------



## Dark Travis (Aug 31, 2011)

Powerful chapter.

This more or less confirms Hikime's fate.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks like her singing became quite the morale booster for everyone, because you know things were reaching the breaking point when someone could easily suggest sacrificing a person without a second thought.


----------



## Greidy (Aug 31, 2011)

Chapter was great, as usual.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2011)

Good call Oomori. Good call.


----------



## Lucius (Aug 31, 2011)

Hikime is alive. and we all know who saved him.


----------



## Greidy (Aug 31, 2011)

Then how do you explain all the blood?


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 31, 2011)

It's the blood of the animals, not his blood. Maybe XD.

I really like this Manga. I swear I can predict many things with other on going mangas but this one is just impossible, since the setting is just as mysterious as the author's mind as well.

I love this.


----------



## Greidy (Aug 31, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> It's the blood of the animals, not his blood. Maybe XD.



And the animal suddenly disappeared? 



> I really like this Manga. I swear I can predict many things with other on going mangas but this one is just impossible, since the setting is just as mysterious as the author's mind as well.
> 
> I love this.



And I agree with this 100%.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 31, 2011)

Good chapter.

More people are going to die probably but at least the morale is going to be a bit better.


----------



## Pika305 (Aug 31, 2011)

Great chapter, I need my Yarai fix real soon...


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2011)

did they recover ...with a song? oh well it was a nice chapter, i liked how sengoku managed to put that guy into his senses again with that punch.


----------



## stream (Aug 31, 2011)

Good chapter! I like both the part were the guy proposes to sacrifice somebody, and the hope song.

Still, I hope something is going to happen soon. Attacks by animals are getting repetitive. Hopefully, they get away next chapter...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2011)

Miina is a walking treasure trove of info. I'm glad Sengoku decided to trust his instincts in believing her. Let's see how he plan to take down all animals at once. At the very least we got a hint in that it requires a great deal of speed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2011)

I think Sengoku is slowly starting to realize that Mina has something to do with the island. 

I wonder what?s his plan all about.


----------



## Greidy (Sep 22, 2011)

Great chapter, as always.


----------



## Satou (Sep 22, 2011)

Everyone downplaying on the words of a "child".  Meh, not like they had a better plan and with the situation getting critical, a plan; any plan, was needed quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just caught up....now I have to wait for more


----------



## daikun (Oct 26, 2011)

Cage of Eden 98

New chapter 98 is out, enjoy


----------



## Random Member (Oct 26, 2011)

Murayama got damn lucky.

The people at the base, not so much. I laughed my ass off at the poor soul getting dropkicked by a kangaroo on the page 21 spread.


----------



## Greidy (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm expecting a loss of many group members


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder how will they get rid of the kangaroos? i thought sengoku had aplan even though the smilodons and titanis aren?t there.

Also Murayama was hella lucky.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 26, 2011)

Heh add one more to the "I wanna bang Akira"  crew. She'll fail though.... 

I'm predicting only about 3 people die in this attack, but they'll all be background characters that serve no real purpose anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2011)

Akira and Tokiwa were pretty impressive this chapter. It helps that Akira was able to formulate a brill ant plan to use the animals weaknesses against one another. Too bad they didn't account for those kangaroos attacking the base while they were out.


----------



## Gene (Oct 26, 2011)

Hmm, do I sense another potential pairing for Akira?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2011)

I?calling Akira getting a  harem


----------



## Gene (Nov 8, 2011)

What was with the random boob slip?

That PLOT was not relevant to the plot.


----------



## stream (Nov 8, 2011)

Meeting the fanservice quota, I think.

So, is the smilodon/angry bird/kangaroo arc over? Logically, you would think that they only defeated a part of them, and they still will be attacked by the others, but I wouldn't be surprised if these magically turned out to have been the whole group. I hope that we get to learn more about the place...

I note that again, nobody died. It seems the mangaka is getting merciful


----------



## Kirito (Nov 8, 2011)

The boobs were too big.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2011)

Great job of utilizing that trap and those Kangaroos weakness. But that attack further weakened the group. They'll need some time to rest after all that happened.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 8, 2011)

And not a single fuck was given that day.

That guy should be already empregnating every girl in this story. If they want to survive they need to save the species and he is the only man that can actually make a difference.

They aren't thinking properly.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice one from Sengoku utilizing that trap, also those boobs were really big, i think the size was a mistake this time around

Now wonder what will happen, they need to recover since almost everyone are bad injured, hopefully there won?t be that much of attacks so they can recover. Or at least Yarai should appear and stay just for a little while with them so they can exchange info.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice move by Sengoku there. I must say I forgot about that trap but I always thought it would save the day later.
Hopefully they could use the two broken tooth as some sort of knife or something, I think it could be valuable.
Don't see them moving anytime soon but don't see any 3 of these animals attacking again because its only instinctual for them not to attack an area where they say your comrades killed/seriously injured. Well not immediately at least.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 9, 2011)

Ha! Nice move on Akira's part. Kinda happy that this arc is coming to an end. I started to get sick of the whole siege situation.

I guess in few chapters we gonna see Yarai. I wonder what animel is he gonna beat up next.


----------



## Greidy (Nov 20, 2011)

That which is written on the plate, I sure didn't expect that


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 20, 2011)

Ikorose said:


> That which is written on the plate, I sure didn't expect that



Either I'm going blind or the second row is:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Rest in Peace"


----------



## Greidy (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, I thought it was something like that too.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Very interesting chapter.
I wonder if they somehow slipped through time and instead of going to the past they went to the future or something.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

It says:
R_____cat i_  p_c_

Latin for Rest in Peace is:
Requiescat in pace

So appearantly this is a Grave for Miina.


Well whatever is going here, this comfirms Miina is a keyfactor in these Events, thus most likely the Isurugi Corporation as well at the very core.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 20, 2011)

Brilliant. Very interesting twist to the story.
Always thought Mina was important to finding about more about the island. Also seems the Isurugi Corp. has much to do with it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2011)

The mystery around Miina continues to grows. I wonder what's the whole story behind her name being engraved on that plate?


----------



## stream (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok, still does not make sense... Why would there be a grave marker for Miina, who is still alive? She probably is not a fake considering she had all the info she must have learnt while staying close to her grandfather... Maybe her grandmother was also called Miina, and the whole place is a crazy tribute to her? Maybe she is a clone of that grandmother, and the animals were all cloned from bits of DNA like in Jurassic Park?


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 20, 2011)

stream said:


> Ok, still does not make sense... Why would there be a grave marker for Miina, who is still alive? She probably is not a fake considering she had all the info she must have learnt while staying close to her grandfather... Maybe her grandmother was also called Miina, and the whole place is a crazy tribute to her? Maybe she is a clone of that grandmother, and the animals were all cloned from bits of DNA like in Jurassic Park?



All very plausible ideas. Need more info though.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

There has to be more to this Grave than meets the Eye.

The Traps placed around it most certainly indicate that someone, wanted to stop at all costs that this Grave is found.

I don't see what would be the point of just keeping secret of who's grave this is.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh fuck!! then what the hell is that? i don?t really think they had a time travel or that kind of shit, probably that is an anticipated grave or something? ya know the place is already prepared so when she dies she will be buried there.

Still i think it?s most logical her to be a fake, like the real miina died still being a baby and that?s her grave.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2011)

Scarlet Plague said:


> It says:
> R_____cat i_  p_c_
> 
> Latin for Rest in Peace is:
> ...



Holy shit, that's what I thought at first too!

Also, if I'm correct, this is the grave of the original Miina. The one walking around with them is Clone Prototype #4268 and the animals walking around them are all alive due to DNA resurrection.

That's what I think at least.


----------



## stream (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy, the next chapter is up:
Chapter 35

More weird stuff coming up... One of them being, Mariya cannot read the second line, but Oomori-san can


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2011)

Now that the group has had an opportunity to piece together their take on what has happened so far, some interesting theories are starting to swirl around to what may be happening. 

For the person who mentioned Jurassic Park, I wouldn't be surprised if this was some sort of expanded version of it that even included a human.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 21, 2011)

Pretty muchm


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2011)

I kind of wonder why Oomori can read them.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 21, 2011)

Finally a chap that summarized everything that has occurred.
I think the idea of it being a zoo(Jurassic park) seems the most viable at the moment. Also I think it is clear that humans had something to do with it.
A theory could be that the humans who created this "zoo" arranged to have humans be stranded in this island, to see if modern day humans could adapt and survive in a ecosystem filled with animals(predators) from different times in history.

The only question is how did they able to clone/recreate these animals/wildlife? And if they used DNA how did they acquire the DNA of these old & rare animals/plants etc.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarai. Fucking badass. Leads a harem without even caring.

But a lighthouse? Just goes to prove that there's human inhabitants somewhere, and I don't mean the survivors.


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 22, 2011)

DeathToll did a much better job with this.

The mystery of the island just keeps growing and growing.  At this point, I'm now eagerly awaiting new chapters.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2011)

Seriously a lighthouse? We need Yarai and Sengoku to see each other again so they can join all the fuckin pieces. At least all of them know for sure that humans had something to do with the island.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 22, 2011)

I was wondering why my chest hair started to grown rapidly when i began reading the chapter... I understood when Yarai showed at the end.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarai 
Anyway this lighthouse confirms that this Island has human involvement. Wanna see what happens next.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 22, 2011)

Any bets on what kind of animal Yarai will beat this time?


----------



## Kirito (Nov 24, 2011)

What stinks?

Also, Yarai.


----------



## stream (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm getting flashbacks of another movie/manga, with many girls and one guy in a lighthouse... Doesn't end well. Of course, Yarai knows how to keep his harem in line


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 24, 2011)

Sheesh, looks majorly run down.

I don't know what it is, but I can't shake the feeling that something is amiss in the Double Page at the end.
Somethings troubling me there.

From the way it looks the Tower seems to be abandoned for ages.
I'm not talking about 50 or 100 years.Seems way older than that.

On another note:
I wonder if this Tower is in connection with the grave.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2011)

dat yarai 

Also wonder what?s up with that lighthouse, even Yarai seemed pretty confused about it


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 24, 2011)

Girls in their underwear running towards the same guy to protect them all.

Yarai, the real fucking boss 
come to me bitches


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2011)

Death Toll Scans has released Ch.102-105+ Vol.10 Extras


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2011)

yeah, still wonder what the heck, was that tower like an hotel or an office?

Also in that map showed a pyramid and apparently a building of apartments or whatever it could be. Wonder if Sengoku?s group will leave the place they?re at and discover at least another tower.


----------



## Greidy (Nov 26, 2011)

Seems like there may have been some reasearch at the island in the past.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2011)

Yarai is right about things getting much more interesting. We got a ton of clues thrown at us the last few chapters.  Something tells me the mystery won't solved until Yarai and Sengoku's group somehow reunite and share their information with one another since each group is now holding valuable information.


----------



## stream (Nov 26, 2011)

Lol at the super-computer "built 50 years ago" though. The small hard disk in his hands is at most 30 years old.

I get the feeling that the well-drawn picture of the bird might have been drawn by Miina herself.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't get some things.

Is this set in the future? Supercomputers aren't really 50 years old unless the current date was now and they were made in the 1960's/50's.

Also if they were all so high tech, why was there a need to mummify the scientist?


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 26, 2011)

So it is confirmed humans were on the island 
To me this lighthouse could be the research base of the island. As I said before I think humans created this island and everything on it & this could be some sort of experimentation place.

Also I'm loving yarai x sensei Kurusu


----------



## XxShadowxX (Nov 26, 2011)

Kirito said:


> I don't get some things.
> 
> Is this set in the future? Supercomputers aren't really 50 years old unless the current date was now and they were made in the 1960's/50's.
> 
> Also if they were all so high tech, why was there a need to mummify the scientist?



It's almost definitely set in the future. Likely the plane "crashed" (Disappeared into the future), then the one chick's grandfather set out to look for her, they couldn't find any of them (because they were zapped to the future) so they set up a grave in her name. Meanwhile, her Grandfather's company sees the potential of this island and goes all Jurassic Park on it. The animals go wild, kill everyone there and now, X years in the future, our protagonists get to deal with it all.


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2011)

well, this tower answered some questions for me. That's one big island though, how can people miss it? there's ships and planes going in all directions all the time and noone knew about that place?


----------



## stream (Nov 26, 2011)

A trip to the future would not explain why Miina has memories of the animals... I prefer to believe that no time travel was involved, but that the mangaka screwed up with this idea of a 50-years-old supercomputer. Either it is more recent, or it is the best computer that could be built 50 years ago, i.e. less powerful than my cell phone. Looking at the tiny hard drive, I would guess that the computer is relatively recent.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 26, 2011)

Yarai makes more progress by himself while babysitting his group than whole Sengoku group out thogeter.


About how they got there: There must be some supernatural element involved here, remeber those gian spectral pincers from chapter 1?


----------



## XxShadowxX (Nov 26, 2011)

stream said:


> A trip to the future would not explain why Miina has memories of the animals... I prefer to believe that no time travel was involved, but that the mangaka screwed up with this idea of a 50-years-old supercomputer. Either it is more recent, or it is the best computer that could be built 50 years ago, i.e. less powerful than my cell phone. Looking at the tiny hard drive, I would guess that the computer is relatively recent.



Miina was incredibly interested in Dinosaurs as a child due to her Grandfathers' obsession with them.

Her Grandfather was struck with grief when he couldn't find Miina, or even her plane, around the supposed crash site. In her memory he erected her gravesite and used the rest of his money to turn his Pre-historic obsession into reality, using the site of her plane's disappearence.

Or maybe Miina was the one obsessed with this prehistoric crap, and so her Grandfather did THAT in her memory, as well. Either way. Jurassic Park, etc.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 26, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> Yarai makes more progress by himself while babysitting his group than whole Sengoku group out thogeter.
> 
> 
> About how they got there: There must be some supernatural element involved here, remeber those gian spectral pincers from chapter 1?



Not really. It's rather easier to take care of a small group than a large crowd. Also, Sengoku got some pretty good info too. They've acquired more survivors, Isurugi Miina, the gravesite's clues, and info on the animals. They've got limited pre-cog too, if you can call it that.

I don't believe it's in the future, but I think it's still possible.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 26, 2011)

The_Evil said:


> About how they got there: There must be some supernatural element involved here, remeber those gian spectral pincers from chapter 1?



How can I forget that?
wonders for Ichigo
Personally I think that was this:
wonders for Ichigo
Upper Panel.



> Yarai makes more progress by himself while babysitting his group than whole Sengoku group out thogeter.



Well Yarai is a better fighter than anyone else there.
In addition that leading a larger group is much more difficult.
And Yarai didn't have as much troubles as Sengoku and his Group.




> That's one big island though, how can people miss it?



It's impossible to miss that Island.
wonders for Ichigo
wonders for Ichigo

That is if they were in the normal World or if this Place was somehow shut off from the World.As in "Hidden" somehow.


On a different note:
We got so many named Characters that one is mysteriously missing since the Crash.
wonders for Ichigo
wonders for Ichigo

His Absence despite him being a named Character is rather...fishy


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2011)

stream said:


> A trip to the future would not explain why Miina has memories of the animals... I prefer to believe that no time travel was involved, but that the mangaka screwed up with this idea of a 50-years-old supercomputer. Either it is more recent, or it is the best computer that could be built 50 years ago, i.e. less powerful than my cell phone. Looking at the tiny hard drive, I would guess that the computer is relatively recent.



Something ever tell you that the story was placed after 2002?


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 27, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Not really. It's rather easier to take care of a small group than a large crowd. Also, Sengoku got some pretty good info too. They've acquired more survivors, Isurugi Miina, the gravesite's clues, and info on the animals. They've got limited pre-cog too, if you can call it that.
> 
> I don't believe it's in the future, but I think it's still possible.



People in Sengoku group have some usefull skills and can manage for themselves. Sengoku mostly has to keep morale up. Meanwhile the girls are basicli lemings.



Scarlet Plague said:


> How can I forget that?
> ukitakes
> Personally I think that was this:
> ukitakes
> Upper Panel.



You mean it's a giant ghost bird? Well anything it is it shows that there's more to this island secrets than some corporation doing experiments.




Scarlet Plague said:


> Well Yarai is a better fighter than anyone else there.
> In addition that leading a larger group is much more difficult.
> And Yarai didn't have as much troubles as Sengoku and his Group.



Yarai is so strong that he almost seems to be from another manga.

BTW Who else here thinks that Yarai father is invloved in the whole thing?




Scarlet Plague said:


> It's impossible to miss that Island.
> ukitakes
> ukitakes
> 
> That is if they were in the normal World or if this Place was somehow shut off from the World.As in "Hidden" somehow.



Yeah, it's over 300 km wide which means it's around the size of Taiwan. Pretty hard to miss. Besides when they were getting there they went thorugh some are where there was no ligth.




Scarlet Plague said:


> On a different note:
> We got so many named Characters that one is mysteriously missing since the Crash.
> ukitakes
> ukitakes
> ...



Ah but when he shows up I bet he'll be evil rapist or something... you know like most of adult guys on the island.


----------



## Robin (Nov 27, 2011)

the named character might show up or not. Are you guys sure he wasn't in some of the earlier gangs which got eaten? 


People who lived on the island might have put an electromagnetic barrier around it so no radars can detect it. A few places also suggest that the gravel is unnatural. So the whole island could be artificial or a larger part of it. That's why it's not on world maps.


My theory about Miina and her grave is that there was another Miina related to the current one who died on the island and was buried under the statue. The current Miina might have been living on the island and knew about the animals but had some sort of trauma and forgot her past but not the animals.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 27, 2011)

Nico Robin said:


> the named character might show up or not. Are you guys sure he wasn't in some of the earlier gangs which got eaten?



Redhawk just released their version
The one smoking.

Going after Manga Logic it wouldnt make sense that Kokonoe has been portrayed with such important Characters only to die as a nobody.


----------



## Robin (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm not going to reread this manga again just to find this char >.> maybe he was forgotten?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 27, 2011)

Teacher is about to die


----------



## Survivor19 (Nov 28, 2011)

> Teacher is about to die


Maybe... spirals make her dizzy?


----------



## c3zz4rr (Dec 2, 2011)

Since you guys are already talking about past characters that might appear again in the future, im wondering who that psycho with the mask in the first couple of chapters was. I remember that akira almost killed him but he survived in the end. I still curious about his identity


----------



## stream (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm betting on that teacher sitting next to Yarai's girlfriend in the plane... But that's only because we did not see anybody else.


----------



## Greidy (Dec 2, 2011)

Isn't it a possibility that Hades was on the island prior to the plane crash?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 2, 2011)

Ikorose said:


> Isn't it a possibility that Hades was on the island prior to the plane crash?



I doubt it.

Sengoku had an inner monologue about how they were selling stuff like the Mask back in Guam.

Adding in that Hades wears their School Uniform.

And Hades witnessed Kouhei kill Tsuchiyama.

Another point is he does know Sengoku.


He's most definitely a person who was on the Plane and was a student at Sengokus School thus probability is low he was on the Island before the crash.

Personally I am thinking Hades = Future Sengoku though that is only an believe.


----------



## Greidy (Dec 2, 2011)

Scarlet Plague said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> Sengoku had an inner monologue about how they were selling stuff like the Mask back in Guam.
> 
> ...



Was unaware about the masks getting sold in Guam and didn't think of the school uniform 

However, witnessing the pilot getting killed doesn't necessarily mean he was aboard the plane, but whatever, seems pretty clear to me now that he was in the ship anyway.

Definitely need to re-read, probably missed and forgotten a load of stuff.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow Yarai is such a big softie on the inside.


----------



## Survivor19 (Dec 3, 2011)

> Yarai makes more progress by himself while babysitting his group than whole Sengoku group out thogeter.


Actually, they discovered a tower each, that's about the same. I put the findings in the not-a-lighthouse tower to sheer luck.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2011)

The sheer amount of knowledge Yarai possesses is down right scary. Its no wonder he's been able to not only survive but thrive in this harsh environment. 

I wonder if anyone has thought of creating list categorizing the characters by a list of traits such as Physical Strength, Intelligence, Leadership, Stamina, Luck, etc...


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 3, 2011)

I think Yarai would get 1st place in the ones you mentioned


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 3, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> The sheer amount of knowledge Yarai possesses is down right scary. Its no wonder he's been able to not only survive but thrive in this harsh environment.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has thought of creating list categorizing the characters by a list of traits such as Physical Strength, Intelligence, Leadership, Stamina, Luck, etc...



Strength: Yarai or Miyauchi
Intelligence: Mariya,Yarai or Miina.
Leadership: Yarai or Sengoku.Maybe even Fake Miina but my Memory is a bit off concerning the "Village".
Stamina: Tokiwa,Yarai or Miyauchi.
Luck: Murayama
Speed: Tokiwa


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2011)

Now who the heck are those guys? They don?t seem to have clue about who Mina is or what?s up with the tower so....wonder why they are there


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2011)

I want to know what those guys want in exchange of divulging info on what's written on that slab


----------



## hehey (Dec 5, 2011)

has anybody counted how many scenes of girls bathing there are in this manga, i just realized this chapter that the manga does this girls bathing thing so much.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2011)

like 5 or 6 times i think. think more than 3 are actually a lot in this kind of scenes.Also i don?t doubt they will continue.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 5, 2011)

Plenty of fanservice in this manga. I think the 2 older guys will not have experienced anything worse than Akira and the rest.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 8, 2011)

fake miina was badass

Also wonder who?s  the baddie controlling the people around the pyramid?


----------



## stream (Dec 8, 2011)

Calling it, the two new guys are going to become good, and the suit one will die heroically defending somebody. Possibly Miina.


----------



## Robin (Dec 8, 2011)

Sengoku has a rival (not romantic rival)
Fake Miina likes Miina
And the new guys are probably leading Sengoku's gang to the pyramid


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 8, 2011)

Fake Miina was badass.

The plot chickens. I wonder how horrible is the guy rulling the piramid if even the suit dude was disgusted by him.


----------



## Greidy (Dec 8, 2011)

Now I'm really looking forward to when they arrive at the place with the pyramid, this 'scary man' has caught my interest.


----------



## Arial (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd put my money on him acting as "prophet" or some sort of religious leader. That could be the terrible aspect but I doubt it. There is something more than him leading them, very interesting plot development.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah a doctor can control people's lives at his will I guess. Maybe that leader was injured or something and the Doctor just let him die on the spot.


----------



## Syed (Dec 12, 2011)

Hope they beat that douche bag doctor into submission.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 12, 2011)

hopefully for the moment they arrive Yarai has submitted the doctor already and forced him to cure sensei.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't think that the duo told all the true.


----------



## Arial (Dec 12, 2011)

Doctor huh? Sounds more like a bacteriologist with a wide knowledge of specialized diseases. It is pretty difficult to create or cultivate bacterium that rapidly spreads with little symptoms whilst also making a antidote for it that works 99% of the time. I wouldn't be rushing to the pyramid, guns blazing so to speak. 

The info those two have on whatever settlement the 50 or so have is critical for a good surprise attack (the fact that the doctor doesn't know they exist is crucial). Like Bubi said though, they must take their words with a grain of salt.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 12, 2011)

It's all a setup to increase his harem but Akira will increase his stable of gals by at least 1. The only real benefit I see is possibly getting help for the fake girl.


----------



## Greidy (Dec 15, 2011)

Why can't Yuki get more screen-time


----------



## Gene (Dec 15, 2011)

Track girl getting more screen time


----------



## Major_Glory (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome back, Kou-chan! (Arita)


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 19, 2011)

Couldn?t the strange guy be this Hades dude? i don?t remember him dying or anything


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 22, 2011)

Chapter 112

How many of you want to bet there will be some traps on the way there and someone will die?


----------



## Gene (Dec 22, 2011)

dat PLOT

Also, I predict Suzuki will die trying to save his harem.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 22, 2011)

lol Sengoku happy for watching Oomori?s boobs but not prepared to see Rion?s


----------



## Ender (Dec 22, 2011)

i am disappoint sengoku....tsk tsk...i thought u were boss


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 22, 2011)

Watching this I think the girls are the ones who will end up raping him instead of him making a move for the harem


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 23, 2011)

Motherfucking Kokonoe.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 26, 2011)

Nishikiori looks like what would happen if you crossed Johan Liebert and Dr. Tenma.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2011)

Somehow i expected him more like one of those dudes who look liked the water of their body was dried, not the happy smile evil soul dude.


----------



## Gene (Dec 27, 2011)

Holy shit. Fuck yeah, Death Toll.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 27, 2011)

So, looks like Yarai v Akira will finally happen.


----------



## stream (Dec 27, 2011)

Holy... Things are speeding up!
Nice to see the teacher is not useless! I hope he stays around. He looks like he could turn badass.


----------



## Pika305 (Dec 27, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> So, looks like Yarai v Akira will finally happen.



Yarai wins that if it ever happens so its more likely to be Yarai/Akira v Doctor. I am liking this development...


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 27, 2011)

Kokonoe-sensei is a badass

Wonder if underground is a laboratory to recreate those extinct animals.


----------



## stream (Dec 27, 2011)

...And probably, create new ones, like that mummified skull that makes no sense.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, the image on the wall of the stair case says it all.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 30, 2011)

I fear for Tokiwa.

We got info about her being super sensitive, meanwhile that stupid Doc is messing with People by applying pressure to a bodies sensitive spots.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow 9 new chapter are out!  Check them out @ Batoto. 118-127


----------



## Greidy (Jan 7, 2012)

Holy shit


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 7, 2012)

so it seems this was a Jurassic Park type of island with similar experiments going on and i think it was funded by mina's grandfather probably with the intention of recreating his granddaughter who everybody believed was dead but actually she travelled through time with the plane or some shit like that lol


----------



## Redshadow49 (Jan 7, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> Wow 9 new chapter are out!  Check them out @ Batoto. 118-127



Im sorry but the revelation in chapter 127 was so obvious it makes the main characters look stupid for just now figuring that out.


----------



## Ender (Jan 7, 2012)

only 10 chaps to go b4 we're caught up with the raws though


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2012)

c3zz4rr said:


> *so it seems this was a Jurassic Park type of island with similar experiments going on and i think it was funded by mina's grandfather probably with the intention of recreating his granddaughter who everybody believed was dead* but actually she travelled through time with the plane or some shit like that lol



I've been pretty much thinking along this line for quite some time (about 30-50 chapters into the series). Hopefully, we'll get more details and see just how close these theories are to what's actually happening.


----------



## stream (Jan 7, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> Wow 9 new chapter are out!  Check them out @ Batoto. 118-127



Erm, from 118 to 127 included, that is ten chapters actually! 

Yeah, pretty much everything as we expected. Note the sign on top of that last door which should obviously be GENE BANK.

There are still some unexplained questions, like "why did the bodies pile up at the entrance", and "how come after Rion had so much trouble going down the shaft, they all managed without a scratch" and finally "how will they all go back up".

It is good that things are moving on top, the doctor is going to lose control any time now (unless you can believe that Oomori will be executed).

...And Hades is going to remain unexplained some more time apparently. I half wonder if the author completely forgot about him.


----------



## Greidy (Jan 7, 2012)

Yuki's ass 



c3zz4rr said:


> so it seems this was a Jurassic Park type of island with similar experiments going on and i think it was funded by mina's grandfather



I'm also following you on that one, it would make sense that Miina's grandfather is the one behind the whole project.



> probably with the intention of recreating his granddaughter who everybody believed was dead but actually she travelled through time with the plane or some shit like that lol



A bit more in doubt on that one.

Since Cage of Eden is a rather ''realistic'' manga, I don't think time travel will have anything to do with it, that they found Miina's name there probably holds some other significance, but at this point, I have no idea personally.



-Ender- said:


> only 10 chaps to go b4 we're caught up with the raws though



Goddamn it


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2012)

lol just caught up, after so much hints in the last 4 chapters the obvious was revealed.

Also Yuuki?s ass

Still wonder whats the real purpose of all this shit.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 7, 2012)

Tokiwa and her mushrooms... 

I have to agree, it took way too many chapters to realize they were re-creating and cloning extinct animals. Wonder when those mole-looking animals will appear and hunt them though, especially since they'll go through hell trying to get back up.


----------



## mumyoryu (Jan 7, 2012)

Penis-Miina may be have found Nishikiori's weakness already without even realizing it; seems like he's either homo or a big fan of DFCs


----------



## Kirito (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmm, yes I believe all that genes were to recreate the animals, which in turn would be used (the data in recreating them) into recreating Miina. That's just my guess and a lot of other people's too.

I believe that evil Doctor is a lolicon, since it was raised now, and that he said he had no interest in boobs.

Rion had so much trouble going down the shaft since no one knew anything about what was down below ... or that's what I think.

What's really bothersome is how the eff are they going to go back up after finding all this shit?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 8, 2012)

The reasons for the extinct animals were pretty obvious.

I need the whole "island land mass that is not on any map" thing explained.

One of the pilots knew something of it apparently...so others must know that there is an island that the plane could have landed on..especially the real Miina's father...since that giant monument appears to be the grave of the "former" Miina. It would also explain the double for the present Miina.

It would seem all the ancient stuff would indicate this island was just touched recently by the defunct researchers..

I really wanted some alternate universe type plot. It appeared the author was throwing some hints toward that plot...oh well looks like we will get the jurassic route, though.


----------



## Greidy (Jan 8, 2012)

Indignant Guile said:


> I need the whole "island land mass that is not on any map" thing explained.



The island was probably ''removed from existence'' in order to keep the experiments they were doing a secret.


----------



## Calgar (Jan 11, 2012)

Ikorose said:


> The island was probably ''removed from existence'' in order to keep the experiments they were doing a secret.



I can accept the whole "Island removed from existence" (barely, that's a huge fucking island to hide!) and I can accept the whole "Jurassic Park cloning as a means to resurrect Miina". I can even understand covering up the plane crash by corporate big wig types to hide the secrets they know. 

What i DON'T get is if Miina was SO important to her grandfather that she was worth spending all the billions upon billions of dollars on to resurrect, why was she left on the island to die? Why didn't they send in some crazy commandos to kill everyone? Did they just expect everyone to die? I also think Miina is a clone of her Grandfather's wife, daughter or sister or something, which explains the age gap between them and why he had to pretend to be her grandfather.

It still feels like there's a piece of the puzzle missing, especially considering the technology to do all the cloning is at best a few years away from modern tech combined with the fact that the place has been deserted for years means the timeline is a little on the wacky side. Also, it feels like the plane crashed there on purpose, and the people are there for a reason.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jan 11, 2012)

Calgar said:


> I can accept the whole "Island removed from existence" (barely, that's a huge fucking island to hide!) and I can accept the whole "Jurassic Park cloning as a means to resurrect Miina". I can even understand covering up the plane crash by corporate big wig types to hide the secrets they know.
> 
> What i DON'T get is if Miina was SO important to her grandfather that she was worth spending all the billions upon billions of dollars on to resurrect, why was she left on the island to die? Why didn't they send in some crazy commandos to kill everyone? Did they just expect everyone to die? I also think Miina is a clone of her Grandfather's wife, daughter or sister or something, which explains the age gap between them and why he had to pretend to be her grandfather.
> 
> It still feels like there's a piece of the puzzle missing, especially considering the technology to do all the cloning is at best a few years away from modern tech combined with the fact that the place has been deserted for years means the timeline is a little on the wacky side. Also, it feels like the plane crashed there on purpose, and the people are there for a reason.



The piece missing that you've not realized is that they've crashed into the *future*. You should check out the first few chapters again, it's pretty apparent.

Also, the cloning probably wasn't there to "ressurect" Miina, they put her grave in the middle of the island, you know. 

Order of events:

Plane has Miina on it.
Plane disappears near island. (Really, is sent to the future)
Miina's Grandfather sets out expedition to rescue her.
No trace of anything found - grave set up with her name, island is repurposed into Jurassic Park.
Jurassic Park goes Jurassic Park, everyone dies, animals roam free.
Time passes, corpses decay
Plane reappears in this point of the future and crashes on the island.
"Look at all these animals! And these mysterious remnants of civilization!"


The island was never hidden from anyone. Keep in mind that these are just the protagonist's thoughts, because they stumbled into something that couldn't exist in their time period.


----------



## Redshadow49 (Jan 11, 2012)

XxShadowxX said:


> The piece missing that you've not realized is that they've crashed into the *future*. You should check out the first few chapters again, it's pretty apparent.
> 
> Also, the cloning probably wasn't there to "ressurect" Miina, they put her grave in the middle of the island, you know.
> 
> ...



Few things though.  The people on the island that died. They weren't on the floor they were in their seats like they were working and just died (thats still unexplained)

The island that their on wasn't on any map, so how did that island come to be.  

I also believe that they came to the future but I think the human civilization is completely destroyed by a disease and the research they were doing wasn't for Miina but for mankind (the research was probably called the Miina project after his granddaughter)


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 11, 2012)

Redshadow49 said:


> Few things though.  The people on the island that died. They weren't on the floor they were in their seats like they were working and just died (thats still unexplained)
> 
> The island that their on wasn't on any map, so how did that island come to be.
> 
> I also believe that they came to the future but I think the human civilization is completely destroyed by a disease and the research they were doing wasn't for Miina but for mankind (the research was probably called the Miina project after his granddaughter)



Yeah...like I said in my other post I'm hoping for something like this.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 12, 2012)

Kokonoe is badass, fucking badass.

Still i think it?s stupid from that vice president chick to keep taking her bad feelings about the place only for her specially this last one.


----------



## Greidy (Jan 12, 2012)

Motherfucking Kokonoe


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 12, 2012)

Is "Cage of Eden" similar to the TV-Series "Lost" ( if you cut out the echhi-elements of course) ? Or is the manga completely different ?

I?m thinking, I want to try to read this manga, but I don?t really know, about the story of that. ( After I reading the summary of that manga ).


----------



## Redshadow49 (Jan 12, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Is "Cage of Eden" similar to the TV-Series "Lost" ( if you cut out the echhi-elements of course) ? Or is the manga completely different ?
> 
> I?m thinking, I want to try to read this manga, but I don?t really know, about the story of that. ( After I reading the summary of that manga ).



no its nothing like lost (I think the author actually knows where he is going with this).  And as a manga goes there aren't many complaints about this one (IMO its awesome)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 12, 2012)

Are they still on Namek?


----------



## Redshadow49 (Jan 12, 2012)

Vino said:


> Are they still on Namek?



now why would you say that...


























oh I see


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 12, 2012)

lol the last few chapters have been so predictable. somewhat pluasible outside the time needed to produced that many working specimens (~100 years depending on luck, skill and intelligence)

leaves room for a sequel though. based on current theories that we could retro engineer most birds, ie chickens, turkey's into therapods  (velcorapter , t-rex, allosuarus, spinosaurus) in all technical terms birds are dinosaurs, just avian dinosaurs. not many non-avian dinosaurs exist on earth anymore.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm just wondering what can a single bullet without a gun do in this situation.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jan 12, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm just wondering what can a single bullet without a gun do in this situation.



He's going to take the casing off and use its gunpowder for some nefarious scheme.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 12, 2012)

I think it has something to do with a explosion but who knows


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 12, 2012)

"My breasts hurt.... maybe you can take off my bra?"

Hhhhhhnnnnngg


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 13, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm just wondering what can a single bullet without a gun do in this situation.



I'm getting a feeling of MacGyver.

Anyway Kokonoe said the Gunpowder is special, so I expect something explosive.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 13, 2012)

He can make it into a sort of explosive. I'm wondering when Yarai will meet the others that are still residing at the middle tower


----------



## Greidy (Jan 13, 2012)

I can totally see how Kokonoe is going to make a bomb.

''I need a stone, and your bra''


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 13, 2012)

I have catch up the whole Manga ( from the beginning xD ) and I must say: This manga is really great oO

I feeling, that I?m reading a mix of "Lost" and "Jurassic Park" O_O


----------



## Ender (Jan 13, 2012)

no no, not bra, it'll be panties this time


----------



## Redshadow49 (Jan 13, 2012)

maybe he is using the gunpowder as poison

or maybe his going to built a gun with a combination of wood, rock, panties, bra, and bugs and just shoot the doctor (it will only take one bullet)


----------



## stream (Jan 18, 2012)

Chapter 130 is out


----------



## hehey (Jan 18, 2012)

That was a good drawing of Bill Gates.....


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2012)

think this was expected?


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2012)

YARAI SOLO RESCUE  MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2012)

Been waiting for Yarai to finally meet up with the doctor. Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## Greidy (Jan 22, 2012)

Hoping Nishikiori gets a fist planted in his face next chapter.


----------



## stream (Jan 22, 2012)

Yarai is technically in the ideal situation to obey whatever order from Nishikiori, having a sick teacher with him and all... But somehow, I can't believe he's gonna do it.


----------



## Drakor (Jan 23, 2012)

Not only would he not do it, he might beat the shit out of Nishikiori for good measure and force him to do a check up. Effectively breaking his leadership and gaining more followers...not to mention now that Sengoku's group has fled, Mami  is forced to stay with Yarai giving him a doctor and a pre-cog


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 23, 2012)

If Yarai beats him up he'll just let the teach die.

I think he is going to listen to him and go after Akira like I predicted...two months ago lol.


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SHIT  NOOOOOOOO THAT  BETTER NOT HAPPEN!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2012)

Damn, you certainly don't want to deal with anything like internal hemorrhaging in a place like that. I'm guessing the doctor will probably use her as a way to get Yarai to go against Sengoku. I can see why Mami would have that vision if that were to occur.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 28, 2012)

wow. Now that is bad luck. 

Now I can see why Sengoku vs Yarai would take place.


----------



## Ender (Feb 7, 2012)

Link removed


they better do something about the teacher


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 7, 2012)

Nooooooooooo!!!!!! Yarai's gonna flip out and kill someone >_>


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2012)

.....Sengoku will be the victim


----------



## Syed (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn, I want that tortoise.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 7, 2012)

Yarai's Mother.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, that was a good kick.

I think we all knew that Nishikiori would find a way to use Yarai against Sengoku.

And that panel with them trying to kill each other was fucking badass


----------



## Beef Stu (Feb 7, 2012)

^My thoughts in the form of a post.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 7, 2012)

That's quite a large difference of opinion those two would have to have to engage in something like this:




Just makes me wonder if the disagreement will involve the status of the teacher and the girl left behind or something different.  Hopefully it's not too predictable now.  Though I suppose if the execution is entertaining, then that'll be fine.


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 7, 2012)

Mami's visions are more like what-if scenarios where things will go to hell if they make bad decisions: Remember her first true vision of her being devoured by a crocodile, and how the manager who tried to kill her took her place in a manner of speaking ?

Things might get nasty between Sengoku and Yarai but whether they try to kill each other or not depends on how Mami and the group play their cards. If everything goes well, the one who'll take Sengoku's place in that vision will be the "doctor", who'll be summarily slaughtered in that case.


----------



## Dark Travis (Feb 7, 2012)

Mami is probably the only one who is able to stop this outcome from happening (rather, it's about time she actually starts trying to prevent her predictions instead of keeping quiet about them).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't wait to see how Mami's vision of Sengoku versus Yarai come to pass. 

And that poor turtle continues to be lugged around by that love struck girl  
Why the rope? v__v


----------



## Ender (Feb 8, 2012)

from what i can see, it looks incomplete, her vision i mean. yes it looks like they're trying to fight each other, but the wounds on yarai dont match the weapon sengoku has in his hands, so i think they r fighting something behind the other, based on the angle.


----------



## Greidy (Feb 12, 2012)

Mariya took his glasses off, prepare for some huge ass revelation next chapter


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 12, 2012)

Mariya pulling a Horatio Caine.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see what Mariya and Co. found while Sengoku's group was away for those two weeks. 

Now let's see what plan that doctor is concocting to play Yarai against Sengoku.

Also, that turtle is getting more face time than many of the human characters


----------



## Greidy (Feb 12, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Also, that turtle is getting more face time than many of the human characters



Lol, you're actually right


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 12, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Also, that turtle is getting more face time than many of the human characters




I like turtles ! 

The author probably does too, cuz turtles are no joke homie !


----------



## Ender (Feb 16, 2012)

blast and burn damage


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 16, 2012)

blast and burn damage

Size difference.

*cough*
I demand more football talk.

Though:
Pele and Maradona...
Who?


They are in:

*Spoiler*: __ 



JAPAN!?





Regarding the statues:

*Spoiler*: __ 



4 Angels:
Michael.
Gabriel.
Azrael.
Israfel.

Statue symbolizes "Miina" as the God or Goddess of this Island.


----------



## stream (Feb 16, 2012)

That is not _quite_ Japan:

It's not like they are on the main land which became an island after an earthquake, it is quite far. But there is a  200 km to the South-East, so I guess that technically, you can consider it is part of Japan.

The word "too blurry to read" is caelum, which means heaven.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 16, 2012)

So they are in an extension of japan?

Also that chick not knowing about Pele and Maradona

Good fan service as usual

Also i wonder what is the request of Nishikiori to Yarai, i mean if it was just a " Kill Sengoku Akira and i?ll save her? " I would be disappointed on yarai for being a fool.

Anyway, didn?t the art improve slightly? I mean the last few chapters were kind of sloppy.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 16, 2012)

stream said:


> The word "too blurry to read" is caelum, which means heaven.



Heaven is written on the grave.
This grave is in the center.
It's surrounded by 4 angel Statues which most likely refers to the 4 archangels.
Last info in addition with the grave makes it seem that Miina in the grave is meant to be oonsidered as the God/dess of this "heaven".

It is also surrounded by traps and Kanna stated that it appeared as if they were attacked from above.
Clearly to make it seem like it was the Angels.



On another note:
Stumbles across some spoilers and just HAD to post this beast.
Oh....my....god.....


Also for those interested the Popularity Poll:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1st. Rion - 1142 votes. 
2nd. Sengoku - 728 votes. 
3rd. Yarai - 686 votes. 
4th. Oomori - 458 votes. 
5th. Miina (Fake) - 362 votes. 
6th. Mami - 340 votes. 
7th. Yuki - 328 votes. 
8th. Mariya - 296 votes. 
9th. Maya - 237 votes. 
10th. Aya - 224 votes. 
11th. Asuka - 102 votes. 
12th. Momoka - 70 votes. 
12th. Segawa - 70 votes. 
14th. Rei - 53 votes 
14th. Miina (Real) - 53 votes..


----------



## Greidy (Feb 16, 2012)

Was expecting a bigger revelation honestly, but that they are in Japan is still interesting nonetheless.



luffy no haki said:


> Good fan service as usual



Yeah, about that.... The fuck was Yuki in the background?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 16, 2012)

We?ve alreadys een plenty of her, need to explore the other chicks more


----------



## Greidy (Feb 16, 2012)

Nonsense, you can never get enough Yuki.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 16, 2012)

I actually saw this coming. Lol.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 17, 2012)

This makes no physical sense whatsoever bu OK lets go with that...


----------



## Ender (Feb 17, 2012)

there's dinosaur's on this island >__> normal physical sense is out the window


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, they are on one of the Jurassic Park Island?s now, which was created by Steven Spielberg


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 17, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> there's dinosaur's on this island >__> normal physical sense is out the window



Genetically engineered animals - somewhat plausible.


Hiding island the size of Hokkaido fro the world - very implausible.


Hiding it on territory of Japan -  plausibility just committed a bloody suicide.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 17, 2012)

Well its not really hide more like "this place is designated for multinational government scientific research" the only reason to go there would be if you A. a part of the project or B. high ranking government official.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 20, 2012)

Now, I found out, that "Cage of Eden" is in Japan on Chapter 143 while the scans are on 136. Damn the scans are on some of my favourite "weekly shonen magazine"-mangas really slow >.>


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 20, 2012)

Wait yo!!

It's in no map yet they are in japanese territory.
The Obelisk mentions heaven.

Could it be that they are actually on a floating Island in the sky?
The darkness we saw in chapter 1 could have been the Plane being in it's shadow.

Just a thought.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 20, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Could it be that they are actually on a floating Island in the sky?
> The darkness we saw in chapter 1 could have been the Plane being in it's shadow.
> 
> Just a thought.




No, they are not on a floating Island, because we saw in the earlier chapter, that we are on one of the islands surrounend by water.

IF they are on the floating island, as you thought, then explain us why would be there water around the island in the sky ?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 20, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> No, they are not on a floating Island, because we saw in the earlier chapter, that we are on one of the islands surrounend by water.
> 
> IF they are on the floating island, as you thought, then explain us why would be there water around the island in the sky ?



Infinity Reflection.Negative Edge.Zero Edge.Disappearing Edge.

Whatever you wanna call it.In anyway: That principle.

I note:


> One type of location in which the effect is particularly impressive is where the infinity edge appears to merge with a larger body of water such as the ocean, with the sky



In other words:
A resort in the sky including water that is kept at bay with the principle of the Infinity Edge thus the water stays on the "Island" and won't flow down.

Also they resurrected Aquatic Beings as well thus the "why" it is there and to "how" it can be there.

EG:


Imagine this just much larger and in the sky.

If we're going by scientific terms (which is a route this Manga is taking on more and more) then the sky sounds more plausible than time-travelling or being in a different dimension instead being in their own world on a hidden island in the sky most possibly being created by the Isurugi Corp of which we know that they have theirs hand in nearly everything.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Scarlet Plague: But the other problem is, how you explain the depth of the research facility under the pyramid ? Because, the research facility was huge.

With a "huge" floating island, you wil 100% see it from more as 100 km.


No, floating island is not possible


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 21, 2012)

So they are not on a floating island, but on a moving island in the pacific ocean ?

Well, that was already clear, that we was in the pacific^^


----------



## stream (Feb 21, 2012)

Who said a moving island? It's just an island... A bloody big one which cannot possibly be kept hidden, but just an island.


----------



## Ender (Feb 24, 2012)

hmmm...i figured that was the doctor's plan...obviously it will get derailed...but all i care about is that the teacher lives...thats all that matters ...


----------



## stream (Feb 24, 2012)

Yarai accepting the plan? I find that a bit heavy-handed... And not very dramatic. Who would believe that Akira will die?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2012)

That doctor is such a douche bag but his request was predictable. What I didn't see coming was Sengoku fainting. I wonder what the problem might be?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah....probabaly he will wake up being all violent just in time to go at it with Yarai


----------



## blackhound89 (Feb 25, 2012)

probably this new "arc" will show how badass yarai really is.He will most likely destroy everyone from the class until for some bizarre reason sengoku will be able to stalemate him


----------



## Greidy (Feb 25, 2012)

blackhound89 said:


> probably this new "arc" will show how badass yarai really is.He will most likely destroy everyone from the class until for some bizarre reason sengoku will be able to stalemate him



Can totally see this happening.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Feb 25, 2012)

139-141 are up.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 25, 2012)

He could of tried to find a deceased student similar to Sengoku before carrying out the task...


Mystery boss enemy 3 making its appearance to cockblock Ryouichi to save his precious! Wonder what animal it is... it is can climb logs meaning it has powerful grip implying fingers, relatively mid sized with claws.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 26, 2012)

Link removed

raws for 142 and 143 if you want to know what that animal is


----------



## stream (Feb 26, 2012)

1) vision is a staged fight to trick Nishikiori.
2) WTF? The perv managed to get some?


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 26, 2012)

He was about to get some but like a boss decided to not die in the middle of sex like a pro.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 26, 2012)

... wow, that was fast. But I can't access it.

Does perv dick get ripped out?

EDIT: Guess not. Oh, and it's a sabertooth.

EDIT2: HOLY SHIT WTF IS THAT


----------



## xingesealcmst (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like they attempted to make Cerberus.  Makes me wonder if we'll see any other attempts at mythical creatures.

Why they'd do that, I have no idea.  Probably an idiotic whim. "Hurr guys, if we can make ancient animals, what about ones that didn't exist?"

Calling it, final boss is a minotaur or chimera. /jk

On a more serious note, what was with Sengoku's dreams as he was fainted.  Specifically, his mom.  What the heck?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like someone failed big time when they were creating that creature unless they were purposely going for that monstrosity. 

As Yarai's background came to light you tend to empathize a bit more with his situation and I couldn't help but feel for him when he realized he couldn't go through killing a close friend in Sengoku.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 26, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Looks like someone failed big time when they were creating that creature unless they were purposely going for that monstrosity.
> 
> As Yarai's background came to light you tend to empathize a bit more with his situation and I couldn't help but feel for him when he realized he couldn't go through killing a close friend in Sengoku.



Nah it was called a failure.


On another note:
We got a CERBERUS now.
Meanwhile a guy calling himself HADES strolls around.

Can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 26, 2012)

lol it has been way too peaceful for a while.

A lot of people are about to die. 

I think it is hilarious that this is the first time that Sengoku has thought of his mom during this whole ordeal.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 26, 2012)

Two characters with two death flags wavering above their crown. I think Yarai will be the one to get shafted by the ordeal. Either through near death by fighting that thing, or dying. Who knows though, theres plenty fodder characters still in the group to lose.


----------



## Ender (Feb 26, 2012)

shit  we're all caught up now


----------



## Greidy (Feb 26, 2012)

The three headed beast looks horrifying.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 26, 2012)

That beast looks really....ugh.

Still, it means both Sengoku and Yarai will tag team on the beast apparently. Hope no one dies...or at leats the most fodder of them who no one will miss.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 26, 2012)

Sounds like this is what the Vision was truly about.

Not Yarai vs Sengoku but the two fighting that thing obtaining serious injuries.

And I get the feeling we're gonna get ALOT of deaths now.

Oh did anyone see the Popularity Poll yet?
If not I don't mind posting it again.

Also:
What the fuck is going on here!?

You got Heaven on the grave yet below "Heaven" is a Chimera Cerberus the gate guardian to hell!?

By the way I showed this Monster my 9 year old Cousin, went apeshit upon seeing it.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 26, 2012)

Yarai's gonna ride that beast like a horse and start his own harem.....


----------



## Greidy (Feb 26, 2012)

stream said:


> Oh did anyone see the Popularity Poll yet?
> If not I don't mind posting it again.



Yes please :33


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 26, 2012)

Found it from the Mangafox Spoiler providers.


If requested I look up on MF to provide the source of it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 26, 2012)

Surprised that Yarai is in 3rd, I think he is the best char. Sengoku in second place was kind of expected for me, he is badass but not enough to be first place. I imagined Rion in 3rd but sur`prisingly she is 1st place, not that I blame the voters she is a nice source of fan service and isn?t useless at all.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 27, 2012)

Everyone's gonna go die now I guess.

Cue waking up from dream sequence.


----------



## Syed (Feb 29, 2012)

New Chapter: sword


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 29, 2012)

let me guess what she saw...another head? A snake instead of tail?


----------



## BlaZeR (Mar 1, 2012)

I've seen enough hentai to know where this is going.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 1, 2012)

So what DID she see?

Also, I'm betting it's a Sengoku and Yarai combination punch to the jaw that'll finish that monster off.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2012)

Dear god, what could the back side of that Chimera be hiding? This is still their chance at defeating that creature since it hasn't fully awakened from it's hibernation-like state.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 1, 2012)

Since everyone seems to have one now it's a Hashirama Face.

In serious:
Snake Tail.


----------



## Gene (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't really like this new twist. Almost seems like a battle manga now.


----------



## stream (Mar 1, 2012)

There used to be a lot more of animal-fighting. It was getting boring, so now the animals are getting upgraded. Still, it is going to be hard to find more scary than this one, so unless the author goes for a dinosaur or a fully-fledged tentacle monster, I would say the fighting is going to happen less often.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 6, 2012)

seems like Yarai and Sengoku will take on the chmera to save Yuki


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 6, 2012)

Yup. The "vision" of Sengoku & Yarai fighting will be them teaming up against the Chimera like we all predicted.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, that science teacher quickly proved his value to the group this chapter (Not saying he hasn't shown his worth before that but it is his first time with the main group). That creature that easily took out 3 of the more capable characters will most likley have to face a combination of Yarai and Sengoku and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 12, 2012)

Yep new chapter out.

Anyway, called it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 12, 2012)

I can hardly wait for the next chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 12, 2012)

if someone hasn?t read it yet

Cage of Eden 146

chapter was cool, it happened everything we predicted but it doesn?t mean it was less awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The panel where the Chimera hits Sengoku and Yarai?s entrance were amazing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2012)

Miina!!!!!! 

I didn't see that one coming


----------



## phungnana (Mar 25, 2012)

New chapter Cage of Eden 148


----------



## Kirito (Mar 25, 2012)

That animal is about to vomit I guess.


----------



## stream (Mar 25, 2012)

I could see that coming... Miina disappearing without shedding blood, that was a logical setup. When is the last time a member of the group died?


----------



## Random Member (Mar 25, 2012)

Lucky break he wasn't chewed on. Guess we'll be seeing him out in a chapter or two, then.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 25, 2012)

stream said:


> I could see that coming... Miina disappearing without shedding blood, that was a logical setup. When is the last time a member of the group died?



Zaji I think.

When they were going against the Gigantopithecus he died by suiciding off a cliff cause he didn't wanna make Oomori cry if she see's him dying in front of her due to his injury by getting pierced on a branch, after getting sent flying by one of the Gigantopithecus'.

He wasn't shown dead, but he was bleeding horribly and jumped off a cliff.


----------



## Dark Travis (Mar 26, 2012)

^It was Hikime, actually.

It gets harder and harder to wait for each chapter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 26, 2012)

Dark Travis said:


> ^It was Hikime, actually.



Oh yeah.


----------



## Greidy (Apr 2, 2012)

Still no Yuki, smh.

The monster that appeared looks very..... interesting


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2012)

You gotta be kidding me. Just when Yarai comes up with a pretty clever yet risky plan to save Miina, we get another monster added to the mix? Yep, I agree with the last page, there is no god!


----------



## Syed (Apr 2, 2012)

If those two monsters battle it out, the result will either be one winning with injuries, the other dead or both dying. It's a win win really, heck the group can make a run for it atm.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 2, 2012)

just caught up and...

The hell?! If that monster came out from the same place, shouldn?t it be logical for it to have eaten Yuki? better not

Also yeah, there is no god there, they haven?t solved a problem and they are now in a bigger one. hopefully it will be like the post above said, other way they are all fucked up.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 2, 2012)

Hah, Yarai's strategy is flawed. Bad eyes? Smh. What do you think animals have heightened senses of smell is for? 

Still waiting for the vomit. Any vertebrate who just ate something solid after months of little to no food will almost always do that.


----------



## stream (Apr 3, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Still waiting for the vomit. Any vertebrate who just ate something solid after months of little to no food will almost always do that.



Apparently, Yarai does not know that.
...If Yarai does not know something, it does not happen


----------



## Syed (Apr 3, 2012)

stream said:


> Apparently, Yarai does not know that.
> ...If Yarai does not know something, it does not happen



If the monster does throw up, we'll get an explanation from someone conveniently, mark my words.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 3, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Hah, Yarai's strategy is flawed. Bad eyes? Smh. What do you think animals have heightened senses of smell is for?
> 
> Still waiting for the vomit. Any vertebrate who just ate something solid after months of little to no food will almost always do that.



I was like yeah it can't see you but you sure as hell smell like shit from 10 miles away > But then it has like 3 pairs of eyes, so i'll give Yari a break.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 8, 2012)

It's out.

And it looks like we've been trolled.

3 times, in fact.

Looks like we're going DBZ guys.

Limiters. What's next, scouters?


----------



## Greidy (Apr 8, 2012)

My Yuki-chan


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2012)

So Kouhei turned into Heiwajima Shizuo?


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 8, 2012)

Wait, was Yuki-chan in the traped whole ??


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah, she fell into a trap door a while back...

Was hoping the guy was Zaji, damn. Kou is cool too I guess


----------



## Beef Stu (Apr 9, 2012)

Knew Kouhei was coming back eventually.

Just didn't think we'd find him in a hole.


----------



## Greidy (Apr 9, 2012)

mumyoryu said:


> Was hoping the guy was Zaji, damn. Kou is cool too I guess



Was hoping for that too, but Saji is most likely dead sadly 

Not a fan of Kouhei, but it was kewl that he and Hades showed up.


----------



## stream (Apr 16, 2012)

Ikorose said:


> Was hoping for that too, but Saji is most likely dead sadly



Yeah right. We thought Kouhei was dead too, amirite?

I'm not sure how Kouhei and Hades observing the group for days makes sense... But hey, why not? Maybe we can learn a bit about Hades...


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 16, 2012)

stream said:


> Yeah right. We thought Kouhei was dead too, amirite?
> 
> I'm not sure how Kouhei and Hades observing the group for days makes sense... But hey, why not? Maybe we can learn a bit about Hades...



Unlike Kouhei, Saji/Zaji had already lost a severe amount of blood being barely able to walk let alone stand.
Last thing we saw was him being a long distance behind the group cause he lost so much blood
And then he throws himself off a cliff.

Kouhei had a chance of survival the entire time.
Saji/Zaji needs a freaking miracle to survive his very large blood loss and the fall.
_______________________________________

Well Hades was appearantly keeping an eye on Kouhei when he went batshit, cause I don't see him not doing so while manipulating him into a killer.
Yet he was undiscovered until Kouhei killed Hikari.
And we know Hades observed that group for days as well considering Hikari wrote "I saw everything" for 2 days.
So possibly Hades observed them even longer, especially since he had plans with him.

Makes me wonder if Hades prepared or more set-up Kouhei for this very event.


----------



## Greidy (Apr 16, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Unlike Kouhei, Saji/Zaji had already lost a severe amount of blood being barely able to walk let alone stand.
> Last thing we saw was him being a long distance behind the group cause he lost so much blood
> And then he throws himself off a cliff.
> 
> ...



Yeah, pretty much how I see it as well.
And I never thought Kouhei was dead anyway 

And it doesn't make sense that Hades being all buddy all of a sudden, so I'm with Scarlet on Hades aiming to manipulate Kouhei again.

Epic Minene set btw


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 17, 2012)

Ikorose said:


> And it doesn't make sense that Hades being all buddy all of a sudden, so I'm with Scarlet on Hades aiming to manipulate Kouhei again.




A Cerberus appears endangering the entire group on the surface coming from underground.
Heaven is written on Miina's grave.
Meanwhile a boy called Hades is manipulating Kouhei again.

I looked up something:
We got Hades so I looked it up cause I see no coincidence in the name and an Cerberus appearing.

I think this Island is based on Greek Mythology.
The place where the Cerberus came from, that dungeon could be Tartarus.

So in other words Hades could have a strong connection to this underground place.

So I wouldn't be surprised if he somehow orchestrated these events with the Cerberus and this other thing.
Possibly some major masterplan is at work here with Hades at the very centre.


----------



## phungnana (Apr 22, 2012)

*Cage of Eden 152*

Cage of Eden 152


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2012)

Looking at the state of Kohei's fingers makes cringe and Mami's vision finally comes to fruition. Conveniently it was missing one important detail


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 22, 2012)

Lol what did they find?

Miina playing poker with a gremlin?


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 22, 2012)

@ Kokonoe.
"Glasses! My glasses!"

And what state Miina is in?
Obvious answer is obvious.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2012)

....What was that?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2012)

Awww....how cliche. Kohei wants to protect his buddy from behind the scenes. No doubt due to the overwhelming guilt he must feel for all the lives he's taken.


----------



## phungnana (May 13, 2012)

Chapter 154 :

Vol.6;Ch.10


----------



## Greidy (May 13, 2012)

They better kick Nishikiori's ass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2012)

I can't wait to see what kind of plan they form to save Kurusu-sensei. That doctor is going to be one tough foe.


----------



## Redshadow49 (May 13, 2012)

The thing that would make this manga better and a little less annoying is if the interactions were more realistic.


----------



## Bobby Emerald (May 14, 2012)

Chapter was eh. Nothing exciting yet. I expect shit to go down next chapter though.
Considering how 'close' to getting off the island Akira and everyone else are, I bet this manga will end by 300 chapters. Anyone else think this is accurate?




Redshadow49 said:


> The thing that would make this manga better and a little less annoying is if the interactions were more realistic.



What do you mean?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 14, 2012)

Are they still on Namek?


----------



## Golden Witch (May 14, 2012)

Yuki was in Tartarus.


Gosh, Kurusu is an angel.
Hope they can save her.


----------



## Nihilistic (May 14, 2012)

What exactly are they going to do? Last I checked, all the noobs in the other camp are adults that fear the doc for some stupid reason. 95% of those under Sengoku are kids. Wounded, at that. Though I suppose even kids can jump in and kick Nishikori's head off, but then what? The teacher is still going to die. The heroism theme of a manga is getting thin when the characters are struggling against fate just because.

All hope on something interesting in the apartments.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 14, 2012)

I wonder about the apartments.

Something tells me that it's not what they think.


----------



## Guru (May 14, 2012)

Just got up to date with this series and i reckon it's pretty good! Few silly moments but when you read as a whole the pacing is generally really good and the mangaka doesn't draw anything out too long. A lot of the times I wanted to slap characters for not putting two and two together - especially the adults who seem to have inferior intelligence and general knowledge to the children. 

The ginger bitch is annoying (I assume she's ginger, the one who bumms off bigboy Yarai) - but there are some pretty cool characters like the king of Hades and Nikishokowoki or wharever. Kinda interested in how much Hades knows? And why everything in the pyramid is high tech but in the lighthouse it was all 50 years old.


----------



## Redshadow49 (May 14, 2012)

Bobby Emerald said:


> Chapter was eh. Nothing exciting yet. I expect shit to go down next chapter though.
> Considering how 'close' to getting off the island Akira and everyone else are, I bet this manga will end by 300 chapters. Anyone else think this is accurate?
> 
> 
> ...



Will just take this recent chapter, Igarashi argued that he doesn't see why he has to risk his life and stray from his goal to help a stranger (I understood this cause its human to think like this in survival situations), but he just suddenly changes his mind after he hears some sob stories from the students (that just seems ridicules to me).  

Even the sob stories itself seemed too corny.  I understand that the author wanted to portray the teach as a great person, but there is a limit to it (crying while defending a single student...give me a break).

Also this whole thing about everyone following Sengoku. That irritates me.  I understood when he was the leader of a small group (4-5), but when we have 10+ people of different age groups following this 16 year old boy, someone has to question his decisions and even rebel.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 14, 2012)

Redshadow49 said:


> I understood when he was the leader of a small group (4-5), but when we have 10+ people of different age groups following this 16 year old boy, someone has to question his decisions and even rebel.



Oh gosh, now I fear that after surviving against prehistoric animals,diseases and dangerous places the one thing tearing them apart being your reason.


----------



## Redshadow49 (May 14, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Oh gosh, now I fear that after surviving against prehistoric animals,diseases and dangerous places the one thing tearing them apart being your reason.



Oh gosh, I didn't know the thing that human history has proven over and over again is that humans can get along so peacefully and that jealousy and hatred are just made up words.  Oh golly, I didn't know we were reading a manga about the Brady Bunch.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2012)

It took 155 chapters but we finally get a Nazi reference 

I'm getting worried about this latest arc. Sengoku doesn't look like he's formulated a solid plan to save that teacher as of yet. While I don't believe they'll be winging it, hI would have felt better if they went in with a bit more confidence.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 1, 2012)

Kokonoe and his explosives.

I like how Noah's Ark was mentioned.


----------



## Greidy (Jun 2, 2012)

I like how Svalbard was mentioned


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 2, 2012)

Are they still on Namek?


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 3, 2012)

That seemed kinda far-fetched for those two going hostile against Sengoku for the sake of Nishikiori. Given Nishikiori's predicament it was pretty clear that he wouldn't be able to do anything to them already.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2012)

Damn, even when captured and rendered harmless, that doctor's mental hold on people can't be underestimated.


----------



## Ender (Jun 10, 2012)

shits getting real ....


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 10, 2012)

A war huh? As long as there are no people wrecking the walls of the pyramid it should be interesting.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2012)

For short .....the girls are a step closer to get raped unless Sengoku and Yarai man up and kill all those bastards.

Good.


----------



## hellosquared (Jun 16, 2012)

The all girl team should have been in the back lines... you know, making sammiches for the USEFUL team members


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 16, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> For short .....the girls are a step closer to get raped unless Sengoku and Yarai man up and kill all those bastards.
> 
> Good.



That pretty much sums up this manga. I think that says a lot about the author and his likes.


----------



## stream (Jun 16, 2012)

It feels a bit contrived to have the girls suddenly becoming weak damsels in distress, when girls had been kicking ass so far. Anyway, the day Nishikiori gets what's coming to him will be a happy one... I think this is the main reason I'm reading now.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 17, 2012)

Started reading this today, am up to chapter 8. Seems nice, wonder if the level of ecchiness will stay constant throughout this (I think that it would be enough as is...).
Plot is pretty solid as well, though I have to think of Lost (not that I?ve seen the whole series, just a few episodes).


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 17, 2012)

I figured something like this would happen.

An Ambush was the most obvious thing that could have happened.
They had the numbers so Sengoku had to pull a plan like that in order to have the chance to capture him. 

The doctor was smart though Manipulation and now a double to leave them cornered. 
Can't wait for the next Chapter.


----------



## stream (Jun 24, 2012)

Meh… So suddenly, the group that had been kicking so much ass lost badly, just because the opponents started grabbing tits? 
I don't see how this make sense at all; if anything, concentrating on the women should have make it easier for them to win. Just dragging the story some more…


----------



## Drakor (Jun 24, 2012)

stream said:


> Meh? So suddenly, the group that had been kicking so much ass lost badly, just because the opponents started grabbing tits?
> I don't see how this make sense at all; if anything, concentrating on the women should have make it easier for them to win. Just dragging the story some more?


It's not that simple at all, and I'm pretty surprised you think such 

By taking the weakest of their comrades, they make the stronger opponents have to hold back due to obvious death threats which *would* happen. You're pretty much expecting an unarmed mother to blitz 2 men wielding hunting knives near her 4 year old kid's throats. 

That was Nishikiori's plan from the get go, taking precious friends whom they've trusted and survived with captive. Now since the male students are severely damaged and outnumbered whilst forced to stipulations which cause an unconditional surrender...this will most likely lead to some sort of chimera creature being lured/unleashed.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 4, 2012)

Finally caught up with the series. I really liked the premise. I can say it is a fun and a good read. So about the latest chapter, it seems they want to fight head on now. I'm pretty sure the three group of lolicons will play a crucial role in tipping the scales in their side. I just don't know what they might do, maybe lure some monsters out to create confusion as somebody pointed out already. Another possibility is that on the heat of battle, they might try to sneak and set free those poor girls.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2012)

Nishikiori should just die already.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 13, 2012)

Girls went back into the spotlight...

Which is pretty good considering they were the damsel in the distress for a time...

This manga is one of the manga's that has generally liked and strong female characters


----------



## Redshadow49 (Jul 14, 2012)

so Nishikiori can manipulate and control everyone except three pedos?  The final plan was a disappointment, was hoping for more then "distract them while I untie the women".


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess we were expecting too much.


----------



## hellosquared (Jul 14, 2012)

man, why is it that as a series continues, the violence/death quota dramatically decreases. Don't get me wrong, I don't want something like Gantz which cycles through characters faster than clothes through a washing machine but whatever happened to the unstoppable sporadic violence/death that set the atmosphere. Nobody's died yet for a while and it's seemed like sengoku is now a shounen hero who can call upon the power of friendship to foil all the villan's dastardly deeds. Hey maybe Nishi will have a tragic backstory and be converted to the good side too while we're at it. If I were them I would just cut off a toe until he agrees to do the surgery. No negotiations.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 15, 2012)

So who's the real doctor? Or is the person already dead?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2012)

lol everyone just got trolled.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 15, 2012)

reduced the damage from the Soifon's

Is that Oomori or said Doctor?
Mid Panel.


----------



## Greidy (Jul 15, 2012)

Goddamn Nishikiori 



Scarlet Plague said:


> reduced the damage from the Soifon's
> 
> Is that Oomori or said Doctor?
> Mid Panel.



Looks like a stewardess, but it isn't Oomori.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 15, 2012)

Nishikiori 

I doubt anyone else thought about controlling the island in that manner. Too bad, he almost had his last laugh too


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2012)

lol Mutou is the doctor and since when did sengoku turn into Sherlock


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn how many chapters will it take for the ill sensei problem to be finished? It's being dragged out way too long >_>


----------



## stream (Jul 21, 2012)

Now comes the contrived explanation of why a doctor would hide himself for so long…
"I could not save my girlfriend and have sworn off medicine since then"
"I get nightmares of that patient who died because of a mistake I made"
"I am actually an epidemiologist, so I know nothing about surgery"


----------



## Ender (Jul 21, 2012)

first 2 seem more likely lol


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2012)

or...

"I?m a loser who indeed is scared of blood and would fall unconscious before starting surgery properly "


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 21, 2012)

Haemophobia for the lolz.

EDIT:
GODDAMMIT Luffy!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2012)

Why would that guy go through such great lengths to hide the fact that he's a doctor? At least the teacher still has a chance of getting through this.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2012)

Mangaka doesn't know how to do mystery, so he relies too much on cliffhangers and shit. I'm not impressed in the least


----------



## Ender (Jul 27, 2012)

knew it and go sengoku


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2012)

Doesn?t he know that a doctor should never attend his own family?

Mutou...

smh


----------



## Ender (Jul 27, 2012)

fail hospital as well....they shouldn't have allowed him to do it in the first place....


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 27, 2012)

There might not have been any alternatives but still that's common knowledge


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, not only did he kill a man. He killed his own son.


----------



## Greidy (Jul 29, 2012)

Poor Motou-sama


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 29, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Doesn?t he know that a doctor should never attend his own family?
> 
> Mutou...
> 
> smh





-Ender- said:


> fail hospital as well....they shouldn't have allowed him to do it in the first place....



This. But ah well, shit happens!

Finally caught up!


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 4, 2012)

I saw hints of nipple.


Why do I feel like I've seen Sengokus mom somewhere before?

And seems like the doc knows what hes doing.


Most of all, wonder what Nishikori has said.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2012)

nakama support for Mutou


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 4, 2012)

Son Slayer.

Using that Doctor Force per Nakama Power.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 4, 2012)

Nishikori is still just playing mind games. He's not the type to give helpful information.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 4, 2012)

Lucky Doctor.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2012)

Hmmh...time to find out how Nishikiori's information will mesh with the rest of the groups. Little by little, the mystery is starting to unravel.


----------



## Ender (Aug 7, 2012)

did u see his hand on page 11?  lucky bastard


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 7, 2012)

Nakama Power operation for the win!!!

Wonder what Nishikori?s babbling now...and the vice-pres should have just told it Akira alone first...do they never get that it?s bad to just talk about bad news out loud?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 18, 2012)

Talk about being fucked.


I certainly didn't learn that in school.


IMO, eeeeeeeh.Way to state the obvious with Miina but allright.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2012)

Did she draw like a shit load of those or what?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 18, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Did she draw like a shit load of those or what?





A bit difficult to explain but I try my best:
What I think is that they have entered some sort of different timeline.
The drawing Saki found not just look the same but ARE the same.

Saki found the one from the past yet Miina is there.
I'm not saying future travel.
More complicated.

Imagine two worlds.
World A and B.
World A: They died during the crash.
World B: They were going to crash and were supposed to die but somehow ended in world As future where they did die.

In World A:
Miinas grandfather used his influence throughout the world to build this place.
Hence Miinas grave is in the very center saying R.I.P.
The creatures are created to guard the area and possibly cause Miina loved ancient creatures.
Which explains who Hades would be namely, THE Sengoku, the sole survivor of the crash in World A.This explains what he meant by everyone died.

Jurassic Park meets Steins;Gate.
They were supposed to die during the crash and turbulences however something averted their fate moving them to a timeline where they did die with only Sengoku/Hades having survived.


----------



## VanzZz (Aug 18, 2012)

Wait, so 4eyes has internet, right ?


----------



## Rama (Aug 19, 2012)

Just caught up with this manga, gotta say is pretty good.  BTW really good theory Scarlet Plague I hadnt think of that. If I may add to that theory the strange event that happen on the flight might have been related to the Dragon Triangle(equivalent to our Bermuda Triangle) located near Japan.


----------



## stream (Aug 19, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> A bit difficult to explain but I try my best:
> What I think is that they have entered some sort of different timeline.
> The drawing Saki found not just look the same but ARE the same.
> 
> ...



Actually, they cannot have all died in world A, because Miina did draw the bird in world A. Also, if it is the exact same drawing, it should mean that the drawing, it has to mean that this drawing will travel to the past, so they can find it again.
So they did not die right away, at least. But I like the Hades=Akira theory a lot.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 20, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> A bit difficult to explain but I try my best:
> What I think is that they have entered some sort of different timeline.
> The drawing Saki found not just look the same but ARE the same.
> 
> ...



That?s a pretty nice theory!

I figured they had to pass into a new timeline/world/whatever because of that field at the beginning, but I didn?t really think that much about it.

Another possibility would be that the Mina has been cloned or something.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 20, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Another possibility would be that the Mina has been cloned or something.



I thought about that as well.
Yet, wouldn't you think that for a Clone it'd be awkward that the drawing are the exact same?

And note:
The drawing Saki found was in the lab.If it'd be a clone then it would indicate the clone was in the lab having drawn that.

I don't know how old Miina is, but I highly doubt her age exceeds the labs state.
Imma go say she is 10-12 at best.
The mummy they found has been stated to be dead for more than 80 years possibly even longer as Yarai noted the 2200 years possibility.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 25, 2012)

lol the story advanced shit but finally Sengoku?s harem is getting confirmed more and more little by little. Also FS was superb, where those attempts of nipples?


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 25, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> lol the story advanced shit but finally Sengoku?s harem is getting confirmed more and more little by little. Also FS was superb, where those attempts of nipples?



Damn strategically placed steam & soap bubbles It appears Akira's could be tappin some ass, if he wanted to.... I predict an orgy later on since 95% of the girls want him.

What will be revealed at the 4th tower? I think we'll see graves, or other evidence of them all being on the island at other times previously.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 25, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Damn strategically placed steam & soap bubbles It appears Akira's could be tappin some ass, if he wanted to.... I predict an orgy later on since 95% of the girls want him.
> 
> What will be revealed at the 4th tower? I think we'll see graves, or other evidence of them all being on the island at other times previously.



Their graves on the island. Time paradox. Oh noez!!! xD

And dayum, all of the girls are after Akira!! Who would?ve thought  - but even Oomori-chan?! She forgot already bout Saji?!?!  (yeah, still hope he?s alive..)

You guys think they?ll find another group of people? And how do you guys think will Nishikori gain control of the group next time?

And Segawa really liked having her titties grabbed


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Another possibility would be that the Mina has been cloned or something.



That may be in the timeline where everyone died. Explains so much.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 27, 2012)

Kirito said:


> That may be in the timeline where everyone died. Explains so much.



Would it? If it?s  another timeline, then there would have been no need to clone her (and they also built a monument for her!).

It?s only peculiar (like other character said) that she?s having amnesia...there?s got to be more to it.


----------



## stream (Aug 27, 2012)

It should be noted that even though those are very similar drawings, apparently drawn on the same or a very similar sketchbook, they are not _exactly_ the same drawing. So we can at least discount the possibility that this is the same drawing that got sent back in time at some point.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 27, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Would it? If it?s  another timeline, then there would have been no need to clone her (and they also built a monument for her!).
> 
> It?s only peculiar (like other character said) that she?s having amnesia...there?s got to be more to it.



I hardly believe in a Clone when its been stated that the mummy they found died about 80-2000+ years ago, Sakis copy being stated as "very old" and IIRC the computer equipment they found was decades old as well.

Unless they did clone her, but she died due to some event.
Like being eaten by one of those creatures.And wasn't there a door that had Biohazard written on it?
Fits with the Mummy in the barrell.

Look at it this way:
80+ years ago Miina died as we saw per the grave.
She was supposed to be cloned 80+ years ago.
Yet, here we have Miina still being a child.

Regarding the Amnesia, I can see it occuring due to a potential subconcious Paradox within her of actually being dead,yet potentially cloned back to life but dying again but still well alive in the current time triggered by the turbulences and entering this timeline affecting her mind leading to Amnesia.

In short:
This timeline is pure mindfuck for her as it contradicts her entire existance in more ways than one.
Alive or Dead.
Her mind in incapable of grasping such a concept as well as finding the proper result.

Imagine the Grandfather paradox.
You go back in time and meet your grandfather,Then you kill him before he produces your father or mother thus causing your existance to cease.

This is future wise.
Miina IS dead.
Yet actually being alive is the ultimate contradiction of her very existance.

Of course, theoretically as there is naturally no scientific evidence of such a concept.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 28, 2012)

Pretty sure it is just something to do with an almost identical genetic copy of the girl. There has been so much DNA manipulation already with the dinosaurs, I am pretty sure the main benefactor initially funded this so that he could eventually use the DNA recreation research for his daughter/relative. She most likely had some disease that ended her life early. There has been nothing in the series to suggest time travel other than the obvious similarities with "Lost". Implanted memories would be much easier to believe than parallel worlds/timelines.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 6, 2012)

that last tower looks like a jail or something.
dunno, that's what first comes to thought.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Sep 6, 2012)

On page 3 his hair and look reminds me of Gintoki ^^


----------



## Rama (Sep 6, 2012)

Place looks like a jail or a school. That circular part of the tower looks like a  giant clock.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 6, 2012)

I actually rather think this is supposed to be a school as well.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 6, 2012)

Rama said:


> Place looks like a *jail or a school*. That circular part of the tower looks like a  giant clock.



What?s the difference?! 

And yeah, does look like a clock. Really wonder if this was really a simple residential area...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 6, 2012)

if it is was a jail.
criminals are killed.
if it was a school.
innocent children/people are killed.


----------



## Rama (Sep 7, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> What?s the difference?!
> 
> And yeah, does look like a clock. Really wonder if this was really a simple residential area...



One is a place full of misery, discrimination and ruling tyrants, and the other one is a jail 

No but seriously the place has what seem to be the remains of haywires, so it could be a jail, residential area or high security school. The bones outside and the automated gate being opening suggest that the people staying in this place ran off for whatever reason and where killed outside.


----------



## Rama (Sep 8, 2012)

Hmm so it was a hotel. Kinda strange that Rei didn't recognize the car, it could be that car model wasn't created yet when she got on the plane. Also that team looks really strong kinda suggest something really dangerous is about to happen to either the Sengoku Team or Nishikiori is about to make his move. 

Man this chapter made me remember Zaji  I hope he comes back somehow.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2012)

I?m calling bullshit if Zaji comes back, he was just too good and died like a man, it would be horrible if he?s still alive

Also this chapter didn?t advance much either, still I wonder if teh one watching them is Hades


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 8, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> I?m calling bullshit if Zaji comes back, he was just too good and died like a man, it would be horrible if he?s still alive
> 
> Also this chapter didn?t advance much either, still I wonder if teh one watching them is Hades



I thought of Hades as well. Unfortunately it will be someone from a 3rd, smaller, group from the plane that went nuts and started killing each other or some other lame plot.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 8, 2012)

I understand Kouhei returning but Zaji needs a miracle to return with such bloodloss and the clifffall.

Building interior gave me a feeling of the Mansion from RE1.

I admit, I am actually worried cause such a team implies massive danger.

Tokiwa,Maya,Sengoku and Yarai in the same group?
They're the very best fighters of the group.


Kokonoe said he'll keep an eye on Miina.
Seems like him and Nishikori will clash.


I predict some deaths incoming.
Tooru
Takashi is IMO hinted to have something to happen to him.
"Sakuma-kun,should something happen to you I'll definitely...."
Igarashi
Yashiro
Possibly Rei as well.

Hope Tokiwa remains safe.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 8, 2012)

Rama said:


> Hmm so it was a hotel. Kinda strange that Rei didn't recognize the car, it could be that car model wasn't created yet when she got on the plane. Also that team looks really strong kinda suggest something really dangerous is about to happen to either the Sengoku Team or Nishikiori is about to make his move.
> 
> Man this chapter made me remember Zaji  I hope he comes back somehow.



Yeah, I?d like to see Zaji again (if there?s a plausible explanation regarding his survival).

And your mentioning of the car model not having been yet created let me think about them jumping in time. But then there?s still the problem with those two drawings...ah hell, I guess we have a problem of divergin timelines or some shit.


----------



## Greidy (Sep 8, 2012)

Seems like Shizuka forgot about that since she didn't mention anything when Rei told them the car type.

I'm expecting either Hades/Arita as the one inside the building


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 9, 2012)

there's a zombie inside that building.


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rama (Sep 9, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, I?d like to see Zaji again (if there?s a plausible explanation regarding his survival).
> 
> And your mentioning of the car model not having been yet created let me think about them jumping in time. But then there?s still the problem with those two drawings...ah hell, I guess we have a problem of divergin timelines or some shit.



I though the same thing, It just would be weird to put such emphasis on Rei being knowledgeable about cars and in the end its just that she forgot one, theres gotta be more to it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 9, 2012)

Ikorose said:


> Seems like Shizuka forgot about that since she didn't mention anything when Rei told them the car type.
> 
> I'm expecting either Hades/Arita as the one inside the building



I wouldn't say she forgot, remember that some of the group were looking for the entrance and Shizuka wasn't shown once at the cars.


----------



## Greidy (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh, right


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm actually more wondering how the Cars got there in such positions if people supposedly died cause that is hardly natural:
Grimmjow

Grimmjow

And is that a control panel of sorts?
Cause that thing seriously bugs me.


----------



## Greidy (Sep 9, 2012)

Might be another experiment gone wrong,


----------



## Rama (Sep 9, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> *I'm actually more wondering how the Cars got there in such positions if people supposedly died cause that is hardly natural:*
> Grimmjow
> 
> Grimmjow
> ...



Probably large beasts attacked them or explosions.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 9, 2012)

Rama said:


> Probably large beasts attacked them or explosions.



Explosion sounds about right
Note how portions of the building are missing.

Explosion.
Car accidents.
Building parts destroyed.
Said explosion also caused the people to stream out the building.
However something killed them.

Perhaps they also experimented on something in there and this something went on a rampage causing explosions and death.

Whatever it was, I am sure it'll be the groups biggest challenge of all.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 17, 2012)

He's probably just on the other side of the rubble.

Wonder what Tokiwa saw.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 17, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> He's probably just on the other side of the rubble.
> 
> Wonder what Tokiwa saw.



I'm betting that she saw Hades


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 17, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> I'm betting that she saw Hades



Regarding him, someone on MF made a IMO great theory.
As in Hades is indeed Sengoku (Like I think) but the current events already happened with the current Sengoku leading them all to death but Hades wanting to avert "His" mistake.


----------



## Rama (Sep 17, 2012)

I wonder who it is also.

This arc maybe one of those arcs where a ton of people die, if Tooru is actually dead.  The small Jail-like windows will make it difficult to escape. Also Mami did say she had a bad feeling about the place.

EDIT: Also some doors dont open. Yeah this looking like some dead Labyrinth


----------



## Ender (Sep 17, 2012)

he better not be dead ...


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 17, 2012)

Rama said:


> I wonder who it is also.
> 
> This arc maybe one of those arcs where a ton of people die, if Tooru is actually dead.  The small Jail-like windows will make it difficult to escape. Also Mami did say she had a bad feeling about the place.



Imma go out on a Limb and say those Skeletons could actually be their past selves.


----------



## Rama (Sep 17, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> he better not be dead ...



The end of the chapter said "Death never shows mercy" . I dont have too much hope for him.


----------



## Ender (Sep 17, 2012)

unless it starts next chapter with "except in cases like this!"


----------



## Rama (Sep 17, 2012)

^ LOL -Ender-



Scarlet Plague said:


> Imma go out on a Limb and say those Skeletons could actually be their past selves.



That would be an interesting turn of events, like Senguko said this (arc) is where we find out the secrets of this island.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 17, 2012)

It?s been a while since someone died here....sorry Tooru it was your time to do it for the team


----------



## Ender (Sep 17, 2012)

^i refuse. ...kill someone useless ..


----------



## stream (Sep 17, 2012)

Sengoku can't have competition for his harem, now can he?


----------



## Scud (Sep 17, 2012)

I kind of hope Tooru is actually dead. I liked his character and all, but things have almost been too easy for them lately.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 17, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> kill someone useless ..



Exactly, Kill Tooru.


----------



## Ender (Sep 17, 2012)

NEVER  Kill one of the useless students. like the perv


----------



## Scud (Sep 17, 2012)

But he's already been so close to getting killed before that it would be boring if he died. Having Tooru die has more impact.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 17, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> NEVER  Kill one of the useless students. like the perv



He's outside so not with Sengoku.


----------



## Ender (Sep 17, 2012)

i just mean in general. if ur gonna kill someone, kill him


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 18, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Regarding him, someone on MF made a IMO great theory.
> As in Hades is indeed Sengoku (Like I think) but the current events already happened with the current Sengoku leading them all to death but Hades wanting to avert "His" mistake.



Well, that would be reaaally original. I wouldn?t discard this theory, but I guess/hope there?s more to it. If he really is Sengoku, that is.

Chapter was okay I guess. At least we have definite confirmation the Isurugis are involved.

And as for Tooru...I really think nobody from the core group should die anymore... xD But ah well, there will be some casualties - yes, that means probably Sengoku?s harem will diminish as well, otherwise all boys will go extinct (save Sengoku xD)


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 23, 2012)

For those wondering:
They mean this thing:


Though, is it really possible to flatten a Helicopter like that?O.O


----------



## Ender (Sep 23, 2012)

i refuse an off-screen death ...


----------



## Rama (Sep 23, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> For those wondering:
> They mean this thing:
> 
> 
> Though, is it really possible to flatten a Helicopter like that?O.O



I hope is another giant beast we havent seen before, well thats what they suggest it could be this chapter.

Looks like Tooru is gonna die, unless Hades rescues him or something.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 23, 2012)

Rama said:


> I hope is another giant beast we havent seen before, well thats what they suggest it could be this chapter.
> 
> Looks like Tooru is gonna die, unless Hades rescues him or something.



I know.Just wanted to show which beast they mean.

Obvious footprints are different.
IMO looked like from an Elephant if I remember correctly.Too lazy to reread.


Noone is truly dead unless shown otherwise.
Best example is Kouhei.
They didn't show a thing of Tooru just rubble.

I'm more interest in who Tokiwa saw again.


Final words may be a foreshadow with Hell.
Hell-Hades.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 23, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> i just mean in general. if ur gonna kill someone, kill him





-Ender- said:


> i refuse an off-screen death ...



Well, a kill is a kil, isn?t it? 
But we might still be in for a surprise or something, so yeah...

Would any animal be able to crush a helicopter that "cleanly"?


----------



## Greidy (Sep 23, 2012)

*Edit:* Nvm, wrong thread 

Either way, good chapter as usual


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 23, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Would any animal be able to crush a helicopter that "cleanly"?



Looks to me as if the helicopter was flattened by massive gravitational pull.

Not saying it was.

I think a mammoth could Sungar Mammoth.Heavier than a T-Rex (7.5tons)
Though I don't expect one.


----------



## Rama (Sep 23, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> I know.Just wanted to show which beast they mean.
> 
> Obvious footprints are different.
> IMO looked like from an Elephant if I remember correctly.Too lazy to reread.
> ...



Im was thinking of elephant too but the print had 3 toes so im not sure, I did some reasearch and found Paraceratherium could fit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2012)

Tooru off paneled?

Anyway, he was man to the very end

I wonder which beast did that to the helicopter, and again, who the hell is watching them?!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 23, 2012)

It's footprints seem like a mammals, maybe it's a Paraceratherium.
*
*


----------



## Kakui Lee (Sep 26, 2012)

The arc seems mostly never introduced any new extinct animal after the  Chimera attacks. Do you still remember the animals? What is your  favorite extinct animal that has appeared in Cage of Eden so far? Yes, "what is your favorite extinct animal?" Has this thread been posted here ever?

My favorite is still Dire wolf( Canis Dirus ), with Ernest as the leader. Its first appearance is in chapter 38.

Guys, what about yours? Put some details, since most people probably already forgot their name...


----------



## Meikun (Sep 26, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> i refuse an off-screen death ...



Well then let's go over the scene to give ourselves a little false hope, shall we? 



> "Hey man...you sure you'll be ok all by yourself under a ceiling that's ready to collapse on you any panel now?"
> "Yeah, man I'm..._nggghhhhh~_!"
> _"Moaning!?"_ Hey dude, what's wrong!?"
> _"Crap!"_
> ...





Tooru is a mega-hentai who get's off on near death situations, he'll be back after he finishes. Much more easier to believe than he's slowly dying, no? 

Anyway, it seems a bit fishy. I say he's working undercover. >.>


----------



## stream (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh boy. As if things were not mysterious enough, let's add religious motivation into the lot.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 29, 2012)

stream said:


> Oh boy. As if things were not mysterious enough, let's add religious motivation into the lot.



Or maybe it?s just a red herring and we shouldn?t look too much into it...


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 29, 2012)

Religion always mattered to some extend considering we're talking about "Eden".


----------



## Rama (Sep 29, 2012)

Okay chapter, things just get more complicated.  Also Raika in romaji can mean fire started by lightning or flash of lightning.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 29, 2012)

Flash of lightning?

I only know the german manufacturers of cameras called Leica are based on the term of Raika.


----------



## Wosu (Sep 29, 2012)

That religious motivation. 
I think their plan was to clone a human or something.
How could they have that much technology at that time? 
Meh it's manga.
I still miss Zaji, who's watching them? This manga is way too mysterious.


----------



## Rama (Sep 29, 2012)

I got it from here 

Still wondering what Rion notice in the name, maybe one her family members is named like this and she knows the meaning behind the name.

The named seemed familiar to me but I couldn't remember and now that I look into it, it was the name of the shikai of a filler villain in Bleach.  Apparently the meaning is flash of lighting there as well.


----------



## stream (Sep 30, 2012)

One thing that I would like to know, but that is not so obvious from the manga, is whether the buildings look like they are from current days or from fifty years ago. We know they are old because they are worn out, but it should be pretty easy to recognize if the style is modern or not.

Heck, when they got the hard drive from the lighthouse, it should have been obvious that such a piece of technology cannot be fifty years old, but somehow this has escaped them.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 6, 2012)

c209 RAW

2307 was the number of their flight/plane.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 6, 2012)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> It's footprints seem like a mammals, maybe it's a Paraceratherium.


Called it ...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2012)

lol a the bilogical weapon strikes back


----------



## Rama (Oct 7, 2012)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Called it ...



me too 



> 2307 was the number of their flight/plane.



nice catch, maybe Hades wrote that


----------



## stream (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow. The time travel theory is becoming more probable. Hopefully, new stuff is going to happen soon, with that weird thing attached to Rion's shoe.

…And the one thing that is certain is that whatever it is, RION will not die.


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Oct 7, 2012)

stream said:


> Wow. The time travel theory is becoming more probable. Hopefully, new stuff is going to happen soon, with that weird thing attached to Rion's shoe.
> 
> ?And the one thing that is certain is that whatever it is, RION will not die.



Indeed. Dat plot shield. But someone _else_ is sure to die from it.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 19, 2012)

Just caught up to this. The mystery in this manga is really intriguing.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 21, 2012)

The raw for the new chapter is out: here


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems a lot is revealed about the island but also much of what we already know. Next is to the Memorial Area, should be interesting.


----------



## stream (Oct 21, 2012)

Great, we are learning more things…

*Spoiler*: __ 




I wished it was possible to read what is the name of the mountain. There is a good chance that it is meaningful. Apart from that, seeing all the buildings around the pyramid and how they have disappeared, I am raising my estimations of how much time as passed since. It looks more like a century than decades; though I could be reading too much into it. 

The design of the planes should be no older than late 1970s, though: Planes did not have winglets before that time.

Tokiwa is a freaking superwoman. She's jumping from what, the second floor!? I'm betting the mysterious follower is Hades, because there is no one else that I can imagine. That, or a random cute animal.


----------



## stream (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok, did not see that coming 

When are they going to realize that the technology they see does not fit the age of the ruins!?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 30, 2012)

*Where is the Island?*

Although Sengoku probably realized something was amiss when he found himself suddenly on the island instead of in a plane there are more mundane details that can clue us in on where the Island is.

The pilot estimated that they would be landing in 2 hours and 30 minutes.  Mariya notes this was 30 minutes prior to the crash.  They were also at 10,000 M altitude.  Both can be considered reliable observers at this point.   

Various details suggest a Boeing 777/767/757.  These aircraft at the specified altitude average 0.84 Mach, which suggest 630 MPH  Therefore they are 1 hour and 50 minutes out from Guam at the *maximum*.  Your mileage may vary as airspeed is not ground-speed all of the time. 

Barring Magical Space Elves this puts them about 1,200 odd miles East, West, North, or South of Guam at a maximum.  To address a point Nishikori makes later, they are at the same apparent latitude as Guam.  This would put them somewhere in 
Micronesia, which might be a great place to hide a top secret project.

Alternatively you could expand the range, by accounting for a tailwind going whatever direction the plane was.  With a really good tailwind, they could be 1500 miles from Guam wherever they are.

*
Spoilers for chapter 166
*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nishikori is not a reliable observer, nor do his skills include celestial navigation.  However in 166 he makes a good point about latitude.  Either the place is near Guam, or in a location where the *latitude is similar*




*
Blockbusting Theory Regarding Latest Chapters
*

*Spoiler*: __ 




The island is named Raika by the Mangaka.  There is no Raika island IRL.  There is however a Laika island in Vanuatu.  *In Japanese, L and R are the same syllable.  *

Tried to get imagery on Google maps, but the island is blurred out.  Remember Nishikori said that the latitude was similar?  Vanuatu is 17S, as opposed to Guam's 13-14N.  If you crossed the equator, and didn't realize it till much later, you might not figure it out till much later.  Confuse your N and S, and there's only 3 degrees difference.

Therefore they might not be in the right hemisphere.




Plane details

*Spoiler*: __ 



1.  The seating i 3-4-3 in economy class, twin engines on the side.  Originally I thought it was a DC10 or similar, but noticed the lack of a tail engine, and the plane I crossed the Atlantic in had 3-5-3 seating.

2.  The pilots were able to operate control surfaces without electrical power.  This suggests a Boeing (Airbuses are more fly-by-wire), which is reasonable to assume for a plane traveling to and from a US territory.  By the seating and engine configuration, it's probably a variant of the 777.  On that particular route there are only 737s, 757s, and 777s.

3.  The Flight number NA2307 suggests a regional affiliate flight.  However this is where things get interesting.  Even and odd numbers correspond to north/southbound flights.  All flights to Tokyo from Guam *are numbered evenly* if you're a Japanese airline.  

The plot thickens even more when you consider that the prefix NA belonged to North American Airlines which discontinued as commercial airline service in 2008 but has several planes that fit the criteria established in (2) and operates on a charter or wet lease basis.   

The airline operating the plane in ENO probably had leased the plane, and provided their own crew.  




Should be interesting to see where it goes.   I'm guessing mild time travel or stasis was involved and that Hades is a previous Sengoku.  Or maybe they're all cloned, just like the ancient animals.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 3, 2012)

No translated chapters yet?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 6, 2012)

New Scanslated chapter is out! Good chapter we finally get the names of all these places.


----------



## Kakui Lee (Nov 6, 2012)

latest released chapter: 174 - In Starrk's case Ichigo couldn't follow his movement at all even with Orihime as his hostage.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 7, 2012)

Finally, thanks. So we got a bit more information about the history of Raika and I wonder who's the guy following them.


----------



## stream (Nov 7, 2012)

Heh. You are in for a surprise


----------



## Ender (Nov 14, 2012)

Chapter 182


also, someone tell me why the doctor isn't dead yet?


----------



## stream (Nov 14, 2012)

Hopefully not too long now.
…Still don't understand that they are not noticing the technology they see on the island may be normal for _now_, but not for the time when the island was built.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 14, 2012)

How I wonder what Akira saw in that picture


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 16, 2012)

lol So it turns out it is a robot. Another cliffhanger, based on Akira's expression the picture he saw might be a naked old lady.


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 19, 2012)

Caught up about a week ago, still pretty hooked.

I agree with the popular theories that they somehow time-traveled/Hades is Akira etc. Just can't wait for that revelation to occur. As for the photo, I'm guessing it probably is a photo of Akira, or someone he knows, which is why he is stunned since that photo shouldn't exist.

As for 178:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like the tower group was kinda shocked that Takashi (school President) offered to strip Yuki to see where she was infected, and not covering his hands (as Kanako offered her scarf for Akira). As some speculated, this is another death flag raised for him (what, another guy dying now...?).
Of course, the chapter ends with the group seemingly figuring out how to remove the parasites.

Also, FODDER SMASH YEAAAH


----------



## stream (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, hello, a corporation created a huge lab which got then destroyed decades ago, all because of the drawings of a girl who is still a teenager… And nobody seems to find that weird.


----------



## Greidy (Nov 20, 2012)

*Edit:* Nvm.



Deadmon said:


> strip Yuki



SUGOI


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay Nishikori, threatening Miina is one thing but you're treading on thin ice now.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a feeling that pic is either a picture of them or a picture of his family. But whatever it is, it is deeply related to Sengekou. 

Also, since I think this is my first time posting in this thread, I wanna say that I have a feeling they went to the future by accident


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2012)

OH SHIT!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 23, 2012)

Chapter 177

Link removed


----------



## Araragi (Nov 23, 2012)

Stupid sengekou 

Shits getting real


----------



## Morglay (Nov 23, 2012)

Bitches b trippin everywhere.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 24, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> I have a feeling that pic is either a picture of them or a picture of his family. But whatever it is, it is deeply related to Sengekou.
> 
> Also, since I think this is my first time posting in this thread, I wanna say that I have a feeling they went to the future by accident


me thinks too.
and i have a wild guess, that they themselves built raika island in the "past"

:uva


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2012)

LOL And just when I thought Sengoku will die along with Rion-chan and he will be replaced by Yarai-kun as the main character... :ho


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> LOL And just when I thought Sengoku will die along with Rion-chan and he will be replaced by Yarai-kun as the main character... :ho



 you wish. Sengoku will rise again


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2012)

I doubt Sengoku or Rion would die because of that since they both have plot armor. 

Anyway, Yarai and Mariya are still with them and they will surely discover some research documents containing the details regarding this myxomycete, and of course that would include some information about the cure.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 24, 2012)

I doubt Rion would die...just yet anyways


----------



## ItEndsHere (Nov 24, 2012)

So Yarai's the last awesome man standing?:kage

'Sides Mariya that is.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2012)

looooool Even Yuki fell there? or mor elike why didn?t i expect that?


----------



## ItEndsHere (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn Sengoku.

Just couldn't show the picture could he. Also the future and the past theory sound a bit more plausible now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 24, 2012)

My guess whats on the pic:

A known character in a test tube.
or:
Founder of Raika Island, Adult Sengoku along with main Researcher Mariya and Concept Designer Miina Isurugi shortly before she died.

Those hate writings on the wall are all for him as Sengoku started it all but is blamed for the deaths.


----------



## Wosu (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn this is crazy. The huge as creature attacking outside.
Then the Rion/Venom crisis and Akira is about to die.
And the fucking fake doctor got unchained. 

This shit is getting real.


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 25, 2012)

Can anyone explain to me why Yarei's knowledge is on par with Mariya to the point that Mariya is left parroting his statements dumbfounded?


----------



## Nanja (Nov 25, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Can anyone explain to me why Yarei's knowledge is on par with Mariya to the point that Mariya is left parroting his statements dumbfounded?



Cause Yarai is the goddamn Batman. 

He's the perfect guy who can only be one up'd by the passionate hero with unbending will. 

It sounds like a trope and if it isn't, then it should be.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 25, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Can anyone explain to me why Yarei's knowledge is on par with Mariya to the point that Mariya is left parroting his statements dumbfounded?



Probably from his dad who is probably involved with the Island seeing that its stated he is "Working overseas for a foreign corporation" while we know the Isurugi Corporation have their hands in near all of companies worldwide.

Personally I always felt like I saw his dad somewhere:


----------



## Turrin (Nov 25, 2012)

The island is ether purgatory and influenced by Mina since she is the only one who realizes that she is dead or they have time traveled to the future. The first chapter makes it painfully obvious that they were transferred via time-space or death to a new place. Personally I lean towards purgatory, but I'll admit that is less likely than time-travel.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 26, 2012)

MIINA-CHAN!

Fuck I knew Daigo is important.Inb4 the events are based on his novels.


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 26, 2012)

Spoilers for 179

*Spoiler*: __ 




We're getting closer to the "final reveal", especially with Akira finally connecting the dots with the island, photo and plane number. The time-travel theory is almost obvious now, so much that I'm suspecting a red herring...

Is this the projected death of Minna? Probably not, but maybe she'll recover her memories now with such a blunt impact like that.

lol @ Mariya cracking up. Pretty sure he realizes how the virus got spread, and why it spread. My guess is that someone wanted to kill everyone on the island, and thus spread it in their cafeteria, infecting everyone at once. Interested in what Yarai and Mariya said to freak out the rest of the group (maybe it's an "we're all screwed" message?)

And I totally forgot about Daigo's role. In hindsight, I can't believe I didn't realize Daigo's novel is probably based off the events of the island, and he probably knows the cure.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 3, 2012)

That thing is behaving odd.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 3, 2012)

So they finally noticed the number on the wall belonged to the plane they came with.


----------



## stream (Dec 3, 2012)

It makes however no sense why the code to a safe would be a number written in plain sight…
Ah heck, who am I kidding. Anybody who has ever played an adventure video game knows that if you look for a four-number combination, then the solution is _any_ four-number combination that you find lying around, whether it is written on a scrap of paper, in gold letters embossed on the wall, or cut out with a knife on the chest of the body hidden in the cupboard.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 3, 2012)

stream said:


> It makes however no sense why the code to a safe would be a number written in plain sight?
> Ah heck, who am I kidding. Anybody who has ever played an adventure video game knows that if you look for a four-number combination, then the solution is _any_ four-number combination that you find lying around, whether it is written on a scrap of paper, in gold letters embossed on the wall, or cut out with a knife on the chest of the body hidden in the cupboard.



  That actually got me wondering.


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2012)

*CAGE OF EDEN 181  RAW*: Double Pages Joined

*It seems she died 4 years earlier than what was thought to be her death.. *


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Akira knows what's up. Hoping we don't get teased anymore and get straight up answers in 182.


----------



## stream (Dec 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn cliffhanger 

Still, the picture on top of page 17 is obviously a portrait. Almost certainly, a portrait of Akira or one of them. Possibly the whole group.


----------



## TemplateR (Dec 21, 2012)

In Cage of Eden will be End in 3 Chapters:


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 21, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> In Cage of Eden will be End in 3 Chapters:



Holy shit only three chapters that is a bit short.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 21, 2012)

So it is really wrapping up...


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 21, 2012)

1st chapter: WE ARE ALL DEAD!!eleven
2nd Chapter: "Dino" goes down.
3rd Chapter: This building's a plane?Outta here.


----------



## Sphyer (Dec 21, 2012)

3 chapters?

Sounds far too quick for it to just be ending normally that way. 

Maybe it got canceled or something?


----------



## hehey (Dec 21, 2012)

wah?, i thought the manga was popular?

........

Sequel incoming?, sick author had to end it?

what could have happened.


----------



## Koori (Dec 21, 2012)

hehey said:


> Sequel incoming?, sick author had to end it?



Or simply, "story ends there".

Why do every time a series is ending ask the same dumb questions when they have yet to see what happens in the final chapters.


----------



## stream (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, so we get a bit more. Spoilers from the raw ahoy.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Confirmed that the real world took them for dead, and created this island.
Confirmed that they are in a time years after the flight took off.
I assume that the head of the island was Akira's mom.
At this point, I propose the following:

*Spoiler*: __ 




They really died. The characters we have followed are actually ALL clones created by the project, which was the whole point. The clones somehow have their memories, which makes no sense but stories often claim that about clones. The idea was maybe that at least their clones would get to live on a paradise island. The plane crash at the beginning was actually fake, a replica of the original plane as if it had crashed on an island instead of being lost at sea on the coordinates indicated on the cross. Possibly, the pilot was actually an actor playing the role of the pilot, but then he got killed right away. And something else went wrong, of course. Somebody thought the best thing to do was to kill all the scientists and release the animals which had been created because of drawings of the real Miina. Hades is a good candidate, he may have been a clone of Akira that got away and could not stand the stupidity of the whole plan living such a life. He will probably show up any time now to explain, or perhaps they will find the info on the hard drive. And now they can restart the world from scratch like Adam and Eve in the garden of Eden.

There are a few loose ends here and there, like why the hell the project would involve sculpting rock faces underground, or what that robot was doing in the story, but at least there is no need for time travel magic. 



We get three more chapters after that, but the only thing I can see for the future in such a short limit is that they stay on the damn island forever.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 29, 2012)

holy shit this was unexpected


----------



## Heretic (Dec 29, 2012)

SINCE THIS SERIES IS ENDING soon, lets all band our forces together and try to get manga of the month so we can have our own board!

Vote for "Cage of Eden" here


----------



## Heretic (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmm, any chance of this ever getting an anime adaptation?


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 31, 2012)

We could only dream about that


----------



## Heretic (Jan 1, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> We could only dream about that



 Just like with Psyren...


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 1, 2013)

Can't believe there's only 3 chapters left. :amazed 

I really can't think of a way that it could be wrapped up in 3 chapters, plus I dont see them actually escaping either now.


----------



## Greidy (Jan 1, 2013)

The writer better not screw up the ending


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 1, 2013)

Shit is finally ending? I can catch up finally.


----------



## Koori (Jan 1, 2013)

With only 3 chapters left, escaping the island is, impossible. And I recall Akira already had a bad feeling before the group head to the last pillar.

And the name of the series, "Cage of Eden", must mean something very important regarding this.


----------



## Heretic (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it is possible, but he may need to accelerate his pace. Also, is it three left now or three left after the next release? I don't fully remember.

1: Group finds out about the history of everything + escape route and about to regroup?
2: Regroup with everyone and use way off island?
3: Escape from island with minor trouble from animal + celebrate?? + Short epilogue.

Not sure how well it'd be though. Or, it could be a shock ending and everyone stays there forever...

Also, MotM thread is up! 
Vote for it in the poll!


----------



## Koori (Jan 1, 2013)

There're three chapters left now. I suspect the last one will be extra large.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 1, 2013)

Their all clones they've been there before and Hades is Sengoku 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't sweat it its just a theory


----------



## stream (Jan 1, 2013)

There should be at least one chapter to explain the creation of the island, one to show them figuring out the truth, and the last one to wrap it up... So no, I don't expect a happy end. In the very least they have no family to return to. I'm half expecting Akira to find the skeleton of his mother. That, or her name is now Jennifer Hackman.


----------



## Koori (Jan 1, 2013)

There could be a happy ending, but not in the way people imagine. For all I know Akira may be the luckiest man in the world. I mean, all the women have the hots for him


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 1, 2013)

This is a bad end to a manga.  At this rate the most we can hope for is a montage.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol. Told you dudes.



XxShadowxX said:


> It's almost definitely set in the future. Likely the plane "crashed" (Disappeared into the future), then the one chick's grandfather set out to look for her, they couldn't find any of them (because they were zapped to the future) so they set up a grave in her name. Meanwhile, her Grandfather's company sees the potential of this island and goes all Jurassic Park on it. The animals go wild, kill everyone there and now, X years in the future, our protagonists get to deal with it all.


----------



## Koori (Jan 1, 2013)

Damn if I knew...


*Spoiler*: __ 




It's him, is really Akira.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 1, 2013)

yes it is sir yes it is, what a revelation.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 2, 2013)

I feel we'll get a rushed ending... but a happy one. You know, Akira's harem island.


----------



## Koori (Jan 2, 2013)

I knew this would be the last place the moment Akira said himself that what they would find there could turn not be what they wished for.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 2, 2013)

I think they should make it off the island. They suffered enough and should get some salvation.


----------



## Koori (Jan 2, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> I think they should make it off the island. They suffered enough and should get some salvation.



Do you want to know how the previous work of the author ended?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Main character and friends found out that all human in the world except their group has died due to a big distaster. At the end, they decide to start new civilization.

Then, many years in the future, the human civilization has taken the world again. They discovered the historic evidence about main character and friends in the form of a painting on a cave wall.




Should be a hint


----------



## Greidy (Jan 2, 2013)

The end of EX was horrible, it felt rushed and abrubt.

I'm fearing this will be the case with Cage of Eden as well since there's only 3 chapters left, but I'm hoping he manages to pull off a great ending.


----------



## Koori (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm faithful he learned a lot since then and will give his series a good ending. Afterall, throughout this 182 chapters, it has stayed pretty solid.

But that they get off the island you can forget. The title of the series as well as the bad feeling Sengoku had even before they came to this place are enough hints they are staying there forever.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 2, 2013)

Koori said:


> Do you want to know how the previous work of the author ended?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Ikorose said:


> The end of EX was horrible, it felt rushed and abrubt.
> 
> I'm fearing this will be the case with Cage of Eden as well since there's only 3 chapters left, but I'm hoping he manages to pull off a great ending.



Haha lol, I'll read that series too (for the ecchi ) but I do hope he won't just copy the ending from the other manga. I mean, it's not like they're the last humans on the planet....

And are you guys sure it's 3 chapters till the end of the manga and not only 3 to the revelation of the relation between the island and Sengoku's mother? I remember something like this also happened with Claymore, where people thought it ended, but the editor's only meant that the arc ended...


----------



## Koori (Jan 2, 2013)

Until we get to that chapter we won't know. But just in case anyone still has hopes they get off the island:



Time to make some kids with all the women around you, Sengoku 



BlueDemon said:


> And are you guys sure it's 3 chapters till the end of the manga and not only 3 to the revelation of the relation between the island and Sengoku's mother? I remember something like this also happened with Claymore, where people thought it ended, but the editor's only meant that the arc ended...



Now you mention, at the end of the chapter it only talks about "conclusion", but by concluding it doesn't necessarily mean the whole story but perhaps the mistery that has shrouded the island.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 2, 2013)

> Now you mention, at the end of the chapter it only talks about "conclusion", but by concluding it doesn't necessarily mean the whole story but perhaps the mistery that has shrouded the island.



True.  Additionally we have the whole issue of Nishikori to wrap up.  I don't expect CoE will ever approach 7 Seeds or Suicide Island in terms of survivalist awesome, but it's been an entertaining read.


----------



## 115 (Jan 3, 2013)

I was wondering if this manga got cancelled or not. Was reading it on Batoto but seems like they dropped it a while back, 30-or-so chapters behind so I think I'll catch up tonight then await the last 3 chapters...hope it isn't a disaster like KHR was.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 3, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> me thinks too.
> and i have a wild guess, that they themselves built raika island in the "past"
> 
> :uva



I think the same now, after blazing from chapter 154.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 3, 2013)

Koori said:


> Now you mention, at the end of the chapter it only talks about "conclusion", but by concluding it doesn't necessarily mean the whole story but perhaps the mistery that has shrouded the island.





The Space Cowboy said:


> True.  Additionally we have the whole issue of Nishikori to wrap up.  I don't expect CoE will ever approach 7 Seeds or Suicide Island in terms of survivalist awesome, but it's been an entertaining read.



Yeah that's what I was thinking, we shouldn't jump to conclusions (hahaha) now...


----------



## Koori (Jan 3, 2013)

If it's really ending in 3 chapters, then this is pretty much a confirmation that they are staying in the island forever. In addition to that, Sengoku will have to make lots of children


----------



## Greidy (Jan 3, 2013)

Koori said:


> But that they get off the island you can forget. The title of the series as well as the bad feeling Sengoku had even before they came to this place are enough hints they are staying there forever.



The title doesn't mean much for the outcome of the story if you ask me, it's a cage as long as they're trapped, doesn't mean they can't escape eventually.

But yeah, they are most likely not getting off the island 



BlueDemon said:


> Haha lol, I'll read that series too (for the ecchi )



Then you'll be disappointed, it's not ecchi.



> And are you guys sure it's 3 chapters till the end of the manga and not only 3 to the revelation of the relation between the island and Sengoku's mother? I remember something like this also happened with Claymore, where people thought it ended, but the editor's only meant that the arc ended...



Hopefully, that last part is comforting at least.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 3, 2013)

Koori said:


> But that they get off the island you can forget. The title of the series.




Wasn't it that God expelled those from Eden who ate from the fruit of knowledge?

And that the fruit of life was guarded by a Chimera like being?


----------



## Koori (Jan 3, 2013)

Another thing of great interest is what Hades said about the limiters. It seems when those are removed, the human gains a strenght comparable with any monster living in the island. It's what allowed Kouhei defeat that beast. And also may explain why Hades is able to survive by himself.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 3, 2013)

Koori said:


> Another thing of great interest is what Hades said about the limiters. It seems when those are removed, the human gains a strenght comparable with any monster living in the island. It's what allowed Kouhei defeat that beast.



Humans do have natural limiters that prevent them from overexerting and hurting themselves.  PCP tends to remove those. 

Sorta wish the author would have spent more time on developing plot, and island details, instead of spending his time on EVERYBODY GET NAKED.

*On Another Note*

Even if they're clones and trapped on an unknown land full of beasts, that doesn't mean getting off of it a hopeless prospect unless there is an active force preventing them from leaving.  

They're able to organize, and they have a solid genetic base.  With a little creativity and experimentation (though the adults seem to be a bit dude heavy, might lead to some creepy sex), constructing functional sailing vessels is indeed possible.  Indeed if they're the last humans in the world, a functioning pacific islander culture is not out of the question.

They also have access to a small, but significant supply of metals--such as the aluminum car bodies, and the steel inside the concrete walls.  

Although the beasts on the island are pretty vicious, no other organism on earth is as good as humans are at making vicious animals go extinct.  Some of those extinct animals were previously extinct because neanderthals killed the shit out of them.

Worst case scenario, it's all a computer simulation


----------



## Koori (Jan 3, 2013)

Should we be expecting the next chapter tomorrow or next week?

When everyone started to have recollections of all the dangers they overcame and the adventures they lived on, I knew the last pillar would be their final destination.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 3, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Worst case scenario, it's all a computer simulation



I can actually see this.
The scientists did have supercomputers used for simulations.
Oh man, perhaps destroying that robot was a major mistake.

Who knows if it had some message for them.

If it did, GOOD GOING TOKIWA!!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 6, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> I can actually see this.
> The scientists did have supercomputers used for simulations.
> Oh man, perhaps destroying that robot was a major mistake.
> 
> ...



If they're in a simulation, I'm going to be pissed.  Everything being a simulation was cool when that was the focus of the story--like the Matrix.  Here however, with all the build-up and foreshadowing, it'd feel like a cop out.  I could accept clones.  I could accept they're all part of a simulated environment run by insane godlike tech, but to say this is just one run through a simulator would be dumb.

We are however, approaching the critical point of the manga.  The Naruto equivalent would be the betrayal of the Leaf by Sasuke Uchiha


----------



## stream (Jan 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Meh. I was all excited about a new chapter, but everything is as expected, so it ends up being boring.

My opinion:

*Spoiler*: __ 




At this point, I am almost certain that my theory is correct. IIRC, the pilot said at some point something like he had not really landed the plane; and at another point, they were surprised about the fact that the crash had been so neat, and that nobody seemed to have died. So this looks like the whole thing was a set-up faking the original plane and cloning the original passengers.

I am not sure what was the plan after that, maybe having the clones being "rescued" and living with their family forever after, somehow failing to notice that _decades had passed_. They probably were not planning to reveal to them that they were clones, otherwise it would have been unnecessary to fake the plane crash, just create the clones back in Japan… Of course, it makes no sense for the clones to have their memories, but hey, it worked in that Alien movie, right?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 7, 2013)

The ending is so going to be shitty to this series.


----------



## Greidy (Jan 7, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> The ending is so going to be shitty to this series.



While I like the revelations thus far, I do have to agree, he's not making a good ending for the series in only 2 chapters.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 7, 2013)

To only have 3 chapters left and waste one of them like this is really poor.
We literally never learned anything except Miina's grandad hiring Sengoku's Mom, which we already knew kind-of. 

Hopes have been dashed, no way will a proper ending be made in 2 chapters.


----------



## Koori (Jan 7, 2013)

It's becoming more and more likely this isn't gonna be the end of the series but of the current arc.

Otherwise this screams "bad ending" all over. A virus is slowly killing them inside, and a huge dinosaur is preventing them from leaving the building.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 7, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> To only have 3 chapters left and waste one of them like this is really poor.
> We literally never learned anything except Miina's grandad hiring Sengoku's Mom, which we already knew kind-of.
> 
> Hopes have been dashed, no way will a proper ending be made in 2 chapters.



We learned alot.
Just open your eyes.

Ch.148
Ch.148
Ch.148

The chapter said 334 people.
Ch.148
Ch.148
Ch.148
195 students + 10 teachers + 115 normal passengers.
320.

Ch.148
Roelant Savery The Paradise:

Eden.


----------



## Koori (Jan 7, 2013)

Perhaps a sequel is on the way and the author don't want us to know what happened with Akira and the others?

I say this because it's likely the next two chapters will be focused on the past too.


----------



## Greidy (Jan 7, 2013)

Koori said:


> Perhaps a sequel is on the way



''Escape Eden'', could work


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 7, 2013)

Eden Break.

Starring Wentworth Miller as Sengoku.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 7, 2013)

So will we find out who Hades is?


----------



## Koori (Jan 7, 2013)

I felt so sad for Akira's mom. Seriously, that dead look in her face has left me fucking depressed.

So next two chapters...

184: Finishing touchs, construction of the project begins
185: Culmination of the project and display of what happened afterwards in the island


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 7, 2013)

Koori said:


> the author don't want us to know what happened with Akira and the others?
> .



Wouldn't be the first time I see that.
Exact same thing happened in Umineko.


----------



## X-Drake (Jan 7, 2013)

What about Hades, and Kouhei and all them people...

And what happened, chapter 1 showed something suck them in, then darkness then eden.

How far into the future are they?


----------



## stream (Jan 7, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> We learned alot.
> Just open your eyes.
> 
> The chapter said 334 people.
> ...


14 crew members, maybe?

There is still a chance that these "three remaining chapters" don't mean the end of the manga, but only the end of the mystery? And then, there are some more chapters explaining what they decide to do.

Frankly, I find hard to believe that Nishikiori is still alive, and that the story would end without talking of him again.


----------



## Greidy (Jan 7, 2013)

They were carrying Nishikiori though, so he's most likely alive..... For now.


----------



## Koori (Jan 7, 2013)

Nishikiori was stated alive the last time we saw him. Though the idiot almost suffered quite a undignified and stupid death.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 7, 2013)

If you guys haven't noticed right now Hades is actually Sengoku.


----------



## Rama (Jan 7, 2013)

Interesting chapter although with only 2 chapters left we can speculate what's gonna happen (Akira's mom names the island, they die from the virus). We might get info on how the virus was made and who poisoned the food with it.  

At least this chapter we found something out about Mina's "power" which is nothing more than her Grandfather following her sketches, still we don't know how they appear exactly after she redraws them. 

I'm really hoping for a sequel.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2013)

Damn, She looked so fresh before that guy at her office went to tell her the news. Poor woman.

Anyway at this rate if it is indeed the definitive ending it will be a rushed and not satisfactory one...for short a bad one, and even more if the author does what I just imagined and all of them just die right there after knowing the truth.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 8, 2013)

We only got two chapters... I doubt this will ever get a sequel.


----------



## Stix (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh shit, just caught up where I left off on chapter 180 and now it's only 2 chapters left? Doubt this gonna end good, I bet it'll be rushed. A sequel would be awesome, though it would be unlikely.


----------

